# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Arkiv X

## Brari

Ketu do postoj une shkrime mbi ngjarje anormale etj.
....
KJ.
.........
Vajza, thike babait perdhunues
Bulqize - Krimi brenda familjes nuk ka te rreshtur. Izet Martini, nje banor i Bulqizes, ka tentuar te kryeje marredhenien seksuale me te bijen e vet, por ka hasur ne kundershtine e saj. Vajza e ka qelluar te atin me nje thike ne fyt dhe ne organet gjinitale, duke e lene te plagosur, pas tentatives se incestit, nderkohe kjo ka bere qe ngjarja te behej publike. Jo vetem mjeket e urgjences, por edhe policia, ia kane behur ne banesen e Martinit duke kryer te gjitha veprimet. Vetem pak minuta u eshte dashur eksperteve te policise kriminale dhe kane nxjerre perfundimin se kishin te benin me nje tentative perdhunimi. Keshtu, pa hezitim, edhe pse ka qene i plagosur rende, 50 vjecarit Izet Martinit i eshte komunikuar masa e arrestit nga uniformat blu. Kete e konfirmojne edhe autoritetet e Ministrise se Rendit, te cilat shprehen se ngjarja jo e kendshme ka ndodhur pardje ne banesen e familjes Martini. Vajza ka rrefyer vete historine para uniformave blu menjehere pas mberritjes se policise. Ajo, me teper e trembur nga ngjarja, ka treguar fill e per pe historine, ndersa ne spital po dergohej babai me fytin e prere dhe organet gjenitale te fryra e te gjakosura, ndersa ne shtepi policet kane dalluar disa shenja nga ku kane lindur dyshimet. "Ka kerkuar te me perdhunonte me force" i ka dhene fund tregimit vajza e mitur 15 vjecare, duke justifikuar dhe veprimin e castit. Burime te policise bejne te ditur se deshmia e vajzes i ka befasuar, por nuk i ka cuditur. Ata kane marre si prove materiale thiken e krimit dhe disa shenja te dhunes te ushtruar ne trupin e 15 vjecares. Sipas saj, 50 vjecari Martini, njekohesisht babai i saj, i eshte afruar dhe me force ka kerkuar te ushtronte dhune seksuale. Vajza me stermundim ka arritur te rrembeje nje thike aty prane, duke e hasur qellimin e te atit qe me pare dhe i ka paraprire kur ky i eshte hedhur siper. Po sipas burimeve policore, me goditjen e pare ajo i ka shkaktuar nje plage jo te lehte ne fyt dhe ndersa Izeti shihte gjakun qe i rridhte nga gurmazi i prere, vajza i ka leshuar nje goditje te dyte fatale ne vend te keq, organet gjenitale. Kaq ka mjaftuar qe ngjarja te merrej vesh nga te gjithe dhe ne vend te mberrinin forcat e policise. Te gjithe kane kujtuar se vajza e ka kryer vepren per motive te dobeta. Ajo eshte gjetur e shokuar nga policet, nderkohe qe ka bere dhe denoncimin e te atit. Ky i fundit eshte derguar ne spitalin e qytetit dhe gjendet jashte rrezikut per jeten, pasi plaget nuk kane qene aq te thella. Forca e vajzes 15 vjecare nuk ka mjaftuar per t'i shkaktuar vdekjen me dy goditje, ndikuar edhe nga temperamenti i femres. Burime zyrtare kane bere te ditur se Izet Martini eshte arrestuar ne spital, ndersa mbahet nen masa te rrepta sigurie dhe do te pergjigjet per kryerje te marrdhenieve seksuale me dhune, ose sic njihet ndryshe ne gjuhen shkencore incest.

  © Koha Jone 2001 All Rights reserved  
............................
Para nji jave ndodhi ky fenomen shtazarak ne nji familje hajdutesh ku vellai bandit vepronte mbi te motren prej 2 vjetesh derisa e jema denoncoi ne polici.

..........................

Maskat, thike njerezve te fese
Vali Qyrfyci Kruje - Njerezit e klerit katolik nen dhunen e maskave. Historia eshte perseritur ne fshatin Bilaj te Fushe-Krujes. Ne dekadat e para te shekullit XX ne te njejten kishe u masakrua me nje sopate prifti i kishes "Shen Gjoni". Historia e perseritur konsiderohet nga me te vjetrit e fshatit si nje ogur i keq qe jo vetem prek njerezit e Zotit, por dhe godet rende dinjitetin e shqiptarit. Kete here viktimat jane dy klerike te huaj, njerez te respektuar nga komuniteti i zones perreth per kontributin e dhene ne permiresimin e kushteve te jeteses publike dhe te ardhmen e femijeve te tyre. Nderkohe ne tetor te vitit te kaluar ne qytetin e Durresit u masakrua me thike prifti italian Ettore Cunial. Q`llimi ne te dy rastet e aferta ne kohe mbetet grabitja. Dy prifterinjte polake te kishes katolike "Shen Gjoni" ne fshatin Bilaj jane sulmuar dhe goditur me thike nga nje person ende i paidentifikuar nga policia. Ne vendngjarje policia ka gjetur shume prova materiale qe do te cojne ne identifikimin dhe kapjen e autorit dhe bashkepunetoreve te tij. Me maske ne koke dhe thike ne brez agresori eshte futur naten e se dieles ne qendren humanitare te karitasit polak ku banonin dy prifterinjte duke i sulmuar ata ndersa qendronin ne dhomen e ndenjes ne katin e trete te godines. Ne fshat disa ore pas ngjarjes se rende situata eshte e ndere dhe banoret jane te tronditur, ndersa kane humbur sigurine per jeten pas gjithe asaj qe ndodhi, ndersa me te vjetrit e quajne si ngjarjen me te zeze te ndodhur ne fshat qe prej kohesh qe "s'mbahen mend". Kati i trete i qendres humanitare, dhurate e Karitasit polak (Caritas Polska) per fshatin me besim te theksuar katolik perdorej per banim prej tyre. Te shtenat ne ajer me arme zjarri automatike kane shoqeruar hyrjen dhe daljen e maskes nga qendra humanitare e fshatit. Skenari eshte pergatitur me qellim qe te frikesoheshin banoret e shtepive perreth dhe te mos nderhynin deri ne perfundim te misionit kriminal te njeriut qe plagosi dy kleriket dhe u largua duke rrembyer prej andej celulare dhe disa sende te tjera te cilat per arsye hetimi nuk deklarohen nga policia. Maska ka hyre ne godine nga dritarja e nje dhome ku mbaheshin artikuj kancelerie ne pjesen e prapme te godines. Njeri nga prifterinjte, padre Dorias Novak i goditur rende pas shpine me thike eshte derguar menjehere ne spitalin ushtarak te Tiranes. Fiziku i fuqishem i priftit te ri e ka ndihmuar ate te perballoje luften mes jetes e vdekjes duke triumfuar mbi te. Nderkohe qe prifti tjeter Iranush Kusbajos i njohur ne fshat si padre Rene eshte plagosur ne dore me thike dhe ne kembe. Ai ka nderhyre mes agresorit te paidentifikuar dhe priftit tjeter dhe ka kerkuar ndihme duke thirrur nga dritarja e hapur e dhomes ku ndodhi ngjarja. 

Fshataret tregojne ngjarjen

Ne Bilaj fshataret qe banojne prane kishes se Shen Gjonit dhe qendres humanitare qe ndodhen vetem pak metra larg njera-tjetres jane te ngurte teksa tregojne per cfare kane degjuar e pare naten e krimit, por si rrallehere ne kohet e sotme ne Shqiperi kur ata kane degjuar thirrjet e priftit per ndihme kane shkuar te gjithe drejt nderteses ku jetojne prifterinjte. Ka pasur dhe nga ata fshatare qe menjehere kane kapur armen dhe kane qelluar duke perdorur te njejten taktike me agresoret. Madje banoret thone se kane qene te shtenat qe kane detyruar njeriun e maskuar te heqe dore nga vrasja e prifterinjve dhe te largohet ne erresire. Leze Seli, shtepia e se ciles ndodhet shume prane qendres humanitare tregon per "Koha Jone": "Kur mbaroi "Telebingo" shkuam per te fjetur. Degjuam disa krisma dhe pas disa minutash degjuam padre Rene duke thirrur: "Ndihme!" me te madhe disa here. U ngritem bashke me burrin dhe shkuam drejt qendres. Ne shtepi lame vetem femijet. Kishim frike, por u afruam te qendra. Pritem te dera gati 10 minuta. Padre Rene ishte shume i tronditur dhe mezi e hapi deren. Ishte i plagosur ne dore. Kur u ngjitem lart, ne kat te trete pame padre Darion qe ishte pertoke permbys me gjak. Ishim shume veta. Ne grate ikem, ndersa burrat qendruam deri nga ora 03.30. Polica erdhi shpejt, pas nja njezet minutash." Ndersa Zef Dabruzi, 72 vjecar per motivin e kesaj ngjarjeje: "Nuk kane pas kurre perplasje, sherre me njeri. Fshati ka respekt per ta. Na kan ndihmu sa s'ka. Kane shtru rruget. Kane sjelle mjeke per ne dhe mbajne ne kopsht femijet tane. Kane dash me i vjedh, po eshte turp. Nuk besoj qe ai njeri te kete qene nga fshati jone. Priftin e ka marre Tom Lleshi me makine dhe e ka cuar ne spital. Policia mori kanatat e dy dritareve." Pashke Laci, nje tjeter banore e vjeter e fshatit thote se kjo eshte ngjarja e dyte e rende qe ndodh ne Bilaj me prifterinjte e kishes se Shen Gjonit. Ngjarja e pare kur u vra me sopate prifti i kishes dhe u plagosen disa te tjere, sipas saj ka ndodhur ne kohen e Zogut, por kjo e dyta eshte dhe me e rende pasi dora e zeze preku prifterinjte e huaj qe sherbejne me devotshmeri ne fshatin e tyre. 

  © Koha Jone 2001 All Rights reserved  
-----------
Dhunë shtazarake mbi trurin e njome të vajzës: goditje me thikë, fikje cigaresh

Durrës- Po dje, goditet dhe një rast prost-trafiku, një operacion "bipartizan" i uniformave blu të Durrësit dhe Vlorë.
Shefi i Zyrës Rajonale të Luftës Kundër Trafikeve të paligjshëm në Drejtorine e Policisë së Shtetit në Qarkun e Durrësit, Kapiten i Parë, Flamur Gjuzi, bëri të ditur se dje ora 16.00, arrestohet 24-vjeçari Hair Hirak, banore i lagjes "Çole" të qytetit të Vlores, i dënuar disa herë për krime, anëtar i njërës prej bandave me famëkeqe të këtij qyteti, ku dhe ka lënë një këmbë në përleshje me grupet kriminale rivale. Ai kishte pak muaj që ishte liruar nga burgu për trafik klandestinësh kurdë.

Por të "sprovuarit" me burgje i ka ardhur "mandata" për të riprovuar qelitë, tani në Durrës, nga nuk e ka pritur.

Me 19 janar të këtij viti, shtetësja G.D. nga Xhafzotaj e Durrësit, ka bërë kallzim në policinë dhe Prokurorinë e Durrësit për rrembimin, përdhunimin, trafikimin dhe shfrytëzimin e saj për qellime prostitucioni, ne vitin 1998, në Athinë (Greqi), kur ajo ishte vetëm 14 vjeçe.

Ajo ka akuzuar vlonjatin e famshëm për këtë krim. Me tu marre kallzimi, autoritetet e Durrësit bënë dhe sigurmin e provave, sikurse ishin plagët e shkaktuara në trupin e njomë të vajzës (gjurme thikash, cigare të fikura).

Ishte dhunë shtazarake për tq detyruar të mituren të prostituonte. H.H. u shpall person në kërkim nga Gjykata e Durrësit. Zyrat Homologe

të LKT-së në Durrës dhe Vlore organizuan arrestimin e trafikantit në Vlore dhe prej këtej "ekstradimin" në Durrës, për tu gjykuar këtu nga drejtësia.

An. Ra.

----------


## Brari

VLORE (21 Maj) - Luan Çaushi, vëllai 50-vjeçar i Zani Çaushit, u vra sot me një plumb pistolete nga një person ende i paidentifikuar nga policia. Kjo bëhet e ditur nga burime zyrtare të policisë së qytetit, të cilat shtojnë se plumbi ka përshkruar trupin e viktimës në pjesën e barkut. Sipas të njëjtit burim, autori i krimit duket se e ka parapërgatitur atë prej kohësh, dhe ka goditur pikërisht kur vëllai i "të fortit" të Çoles ndodhej në brendësi të lagjes së famshme, pranë vendit të quajtur "Pallati i Gorishtit", në periferi të qytetit. Ngjarja ndodhi rreth orës 13:00, teksa Luan Çaushi po drejtohej në banesën e tij. Ai u dërgua menjëherë në spital, por sipas burimeve spitalore "viktima kishte vdekur gjatë rrugës". Morgun e spitalit të Vlorës, ku u vendos trupi i viktimës, e mbajnë të rrethuar forca të shumta policore. Luan Çaushi (vëllai i madh i Myrteza Çaushit i njohur në Vlorë si Zani dhe tashmë i burgosur), me profesion arsimtar, është i treti nga vëllezërit që gjen vdekjen gjatë një seriali vrasjesh të mbetura pa autorë. Më parë, nga persona të paidentifikuar janë vrarë dy vëllezërit, Balil e Lefter Çaushi, si edhe kunati i tyre, Luani, rreth 50 vjeç. in/ko (BalkanWeb) 

-----------------


E mo Myrto cte gjeti. Na prure komunizmin por ne si Parti Socialiste nuku po ta mbrojme familjen na njesitet guerile. Keq  shume keq  Shoket e Qarkorit te Vlores. I harruan meritat e tua si bedel besnik i partisë famebythmadhe.

----------


## Brari

Populli thote...Ruhuni nga rrufet e pranveres..por fshataret tan kokderra nuk marrin vesh..Vajzat e shkreta Zoti e shpetofte ate te plagosuren dhe ngushellime familjeve te mjera..

KJ
.....
Vdes nje femije e plagoset nje tjeter
Kukes - Rrufete e shiut te djeshem shkaktojne dy viktima ne Caj te Kukesit. Edhe me e rende eshte ngjarja kur mesohet se te dy kane qene dy vajza te vogla 14 vjecare te cilat ishin duke ruajtur bagetite ne momentin e shkarkimit. Xhylsime Matrangji 14 vjec ka vdekur dhe Hume Matrangji po 14 vjec eshte plagosur rende si pasoje e shkarkeses se rrufese ne trupin e tyre. E ndersa vajza e pare ka vdekur ne vend, tjetra eshte derguar ne spital ku po lufton me vdekjen. Sipas mjekeve plaget e saj jane teper te renda. Ka qene ora 16.30 e se henes, kur rrufeja ka karbonizuar 14-vjecaren Xhylsime Matrangji, nga fshati Materangj i komunes se Cajes rreth 30 km larg qytetit te Kukesit. Nderkohe eshte plagosur rende nje bashkefshatare tjeter Hume Matrangji, 14 vjece e cila ndodhej aty afer saj teksa ullosnin bagetite. Burime nga fshati Caje theksojne se te dyja adoleshentet ishin duke kullotur bagetite ne pllajat karakteristike te kesaj zone, e cila eshte mbi 1200 metra mbi nivelin e detit dhe rrufete jane te shpeshta ne kete zone. Ndersa burime nga spitali civil i qytetit te Kukesit ku po mjekohet 14-vjecarja e plagosur Hume Matrangji, theksuan se gjendja e saj eshte e rende nga djegiet qe ka marre nga flaket e rrufese. Kjo eshte viktima e pare per kete vit shkaktuar nga rrufete ne rrethin e Kukesit. Ndersa vitin e kaluar ka patur kater raste te tilla qe jane pasuar nga pese viktima ne Qarkun e Kukesit.

......................

----------


## bursa33

... interesante , por ke harruar te biesh te tjera.Mos e ke mbyllur arkivin?!

----------


## Brari

Per Mazrrekun eshte folur shum kto dite por me beri prrshtypje ky shkrim i Korierit.
--------


Pas rastit Mazreku.

Shume lexues te gazetave qe kane pare dje nje lajm te shkurter dhe pa asnje koment, ate sipas te cilit ne konferencen e Partise Socialiste te Hasit eshte zgjedhur Kryetar, Gafurr Mazreku, natyrisht qe duhet ta kene konsideruar gabim. Per nje lexues te vemendshem, me shume se sa nje politikan, Gafurr Mazreku perfaqeson nje vrases, nje ish deputet qe pa mbushur ende tre muaj nga betimi i tij qelloi ne sallen e parlamentit kolegun e tij te Partise Demokratike, Azem Hajdari. Shume te tjere e mendojne ate ende ne burg, duke kryer denimin e tij prej 11 vjetesh, te dhene jo pa buje nga gjykata shqiptare disa vjet me pare. Por fatkeqesisht nuk qenka keshtu. Gafurr Mazreku ka dale nga burgu pa kryer ende gjysmen e denimit dhe pa as me te voglin pendim per gjestin kriminal, i ka rihyre perseri profesionit fitimprures, atij te politikanit. Ai eshte zgjedhur ne krye te partise Socialiste te Hasit, duke deshmuar, jo vetem mungesen absolute te pergjegjshmerise se kesaj organizate, por mbase edhe tendencen e nje pjese te partise roze. Tendence qe ne menyre te hapur sfidon cdo parim moral dhe glorifikon nje njeri qe pa asnje shkak ka shkrehur armen mbi nje koleg te tij. 

Eshte ende i fresket ne kujtesen e shume shqiptareve 18 shtatori i vitit 1997, kur nje zenke banale ne parlament u interpretua si nje konflikt kanunor. Kur nje deputet i PS, nje prej atyre njerezve qe me shume se kushdo duhet te luftojne kunder kanuneve absurde, ne emer te tij qelloi nje deputet konkurent. Vete Nano, Kryetar i Ps dhe Kryeminister e konsideroi Mazrekun, "nje kriminel ordiner i fshehur mes nesh". Pese vjet me vone, ai eshte rikthyer serish. 

Socialistet kane deklaruar dje se nuk do ta njohin kandidaturen e Mazrekut dhe mund te ndodhe realisht keshtu. Por nje vendim i tille, qe me shume mund te quhet makiazh, nuk e fsheh dicka qe ka me shume vlere ne nje rast si ky. Ate qe nga nje organizate e rendesishme e partise, nje vrases konsiderohet me i denje se cdo njeri tjeter atje. Qe nje njeri qe ka shkelur ligjin ne tempullin e ligjit, ne parlament, jo vetem qe nuk denohet nga ish koleget e tij, por madje nderohet me shume. Veshtire te gjesh nje rast te ngjashem ne bote dhe veshtire qe dicka e tille te kalonte vetem me nje justifikim te shefit te marredheniet me publikun te partise. Morali i politikes shqiptare eshte gjeja qe kane ngritur me me force te gjithe kritikuesit e saj. Dje, me shume se kurdo eshte treguar se kjo politike nuk ka moral dhe se per anetaret e nje partie qe drejton prej pese vjetesh vendin, nje vrases ka me shume vlere se kushdo tjeter atje. 
-----------------------

----------


## Brari

Ka vjedhur edhe në Greqi ku dhe është dënuar. Për 7 muaj është përdorur nga trafikantët 


Arrestohet autori i 108 vjedhjeve


Është vetëm 16 vjeç. Grabiste se e kishte nënën me depresion të rendë 

KUÇOVË - Kapet autori i 108 vjedhjeve. Fatos Hamataj është vetëm 16 vjeç, por është autor i shumë vjedhjeve, të kryera jo vetëm në qarkun e Beratit, por edhe jashtë kufinjve të vendit, ku ai është shfrytëzuar nga trafikantë fëmijësh. Veprën penale të vjedhjes e ka kryer për herë të parë kur ka qenë vetëm 12 vjeç. Ka qenë mesdita e djeshme kur adoleshenti, i cilësuar si një vjedhës profesionist ka rënë në prangat e uniformave blu të Kuçovës. Adoleshenti është cilësuar si një vjedhës profesionistë pasi të gjitha vjedhjet i ka kryer pa thyerje, thonë burime të policisë. Po sipas këtyre burimeve, ai i kryente vjedhjet duke i hapur dyert e banesave apo të dyqaneve me çelësa kopil. "I janë gjetur 52 çelësa të tillë", thanë për gazetën burimet. 16-vjeçari Fatos Hamataj, banor i fshatit Perondi (Kuçovë), sipas burimeve, ka qenë i dënuar për vjedhje nga drejtësia shqiptare dhe ajo greke, ku ai ka ushtruar profesionin e vjedhësit prej disa kohësh. Burimet e policisë nuk bëjnë të ditur se autori i sa vjedhjeve është në Greqi, por ato thonë se vjedhjet më të shumta i ka kryer në Berat dhe Kuçovë. 

Vjedhja e fundit
Terreni i vjedhjeve të të riut nga Berati kanë qenë kryesisht banesat e qytetarëve të ndryshëm, por edhe dyqanet e argjendarive. "Shumë shtëpi janë bërë pre e vjedhjeve të kryera prej tij",- thanë për gazetën burime të policisë së Kuçovës. Në të shumtën e rasteve, adoleshenti gjuante të grabiste lekë. Atij nuk para i interesonin orenditë e shtëpive. Kjo ndoshta nisur nga fakti se shitja e tyre do ta zbulonte atë. Por jo gjithmonë i ka ecur. Burime të policisë thanë për gazetën se është zbuluar së fundi se një vit më parë Hamataj grabiti në një familje në Berat 3 milionë lekë, të cilat ishin 5 mijëshe falso me prerje jeshile. Ndërsa kryefamiljari, ish- pushtetar në Berat, nuk e denoncoi këtë rast, 16-vjeçari vazhdoi i qetë ushtrimin e profesionit, deri sa pesë muaj më parë do të kapej nga policia për një vjedhje të radhës të kryer në Kuçovë. Për këtë rast ai u dënua me 3 muaj burg. Por liria e tij nuk do të zgjaste shumë. Dy ditë më parë, ai grabiti në shtëpinë shtetases Tefta Gremshi, banore e Kuçovës. Sipas burimeve, në shtëpinë e Gremshit adoleshenti hajdut kishte grabitur 300 mijë lekë të reja. Derën e kësaj banese ai e kishte hapur me çelës kopil. 

Në polici
Burime të besueshme thanë për gazetën se vetë 16-vjeçari është shprehur se vjedhjen e parë e ka kryer kur ka qenë 12 vjeç. Në këtë moshë ai ka vjedhur gjyshen e tij, duke i grabitur 50 mijë lekë. Ndërsa vazhdonte të vidhte në fshatin e tij dhe në qytetet përreth 13-vjeçari largohet në Greqi, dhe për 7 muaj është shfrytëzuar nga trafikantët e fëmijëve të cilët e përdornin për të vjedhur në banesat e grekëve. Adoleshenti ka treguar për uniformat blu se tutorët si shpërblim i jepnin vetëm 10 për qind të lekëve, të fituara nga shitja e mallrave që ai kishte vjedhur. "Më pas u kapa nga policia greke dhe atje u dënova me disa muaj burg",- mësohet të ketë thënë 16-vjeçari Hamataj për unformat blu të Kuçovës. Kthehet në Shqipëri dhe përfshihet në grupet e Kuçovës dhe të Beratit, ku vidhte dyqanet e argjendarive, si orë, varëse, unaza, florinj me vlera të konsiderueshme. Bie sërish në burg ndërsa pas kryerjes së dënimit ushtron sërish profesioinin e mëparshëm. 16-vjeçari, sipas burimeve brenda komisariatit, ka dëshmuar se ka vjedhur për të bërë para, pasi e kishte nënën të sëmurë. "Ajo vuan nga sëmundja e depresionit të rëndë nervor dhe mbahet e izoluar në spitalin e Elbasanit",- ka thënë Hamataj. Në polici është paraqitur edhe babai i adoleshentit hajdut. Baba i tre fëmijëve ai ka thënë se "nuk kam çfarë t'i bëj Fatosit. Edhe e kam mbyllur në dhomë, por ai ka mundur të dalë nga çatia". 
Sulo Gozhina

----------------------

Zon pjellore  Kucova. 
Dhe te tere votojne per partin e punes aty. 
Te tere sternipa te stalinit nga Gjeorgjija jane...interesant.

----------


## Brari

Kur shkon nga Lushnja ne Fier  me  tren  diku afer Libofshes ne kodrat ne krah te majte  duket nji kishe e vogel ku thuhet ka jetuar Shen Kozmai.

Mirpo  na ka dal nji Kozma tjeter ne Libofshe qe ngacmon femijet e 8-vjecares.
Shekulli shkruan..


"E ka denoncuar babai i një vajze në klasën e tetë. Policia e prangos në shtëpi 
Arrestohet drejtori, abuzonte seksualisht me nxënësit


FIER- Drejtori i një shkolle 8 -vjeçare në rrethin e Fierit, u arrestua në orët e vona të ditës së djeshme, pasi akuzohet për ngacmime seksuale ndaj një nxënëseje të tij. Kozma Koçi 54 vjeç, banor në fshatin Metaj, komuna Libofshë, është drejtori i shkollës, që rreth orës 22:00 u arrestua nga uniformat blu të policisë së Fierit. Sipas këtyre burimeve ka qënë denoncimi i një prindi i depozituar në polici disa ditë më parë, ai që vuri në pranga 54 -vjeçarin Koçi, drejtor i shkollës 8 -vjeçare të fshatit Ndërmenas, komuna Libofshë. Sipas denoncimit të prindit, drejtori i shkollës ,Koçi, ka ngacmuar seksualisht vajzën e tij, në klasë të tetë. Burimet e policisë nuk bëjnë të ditur identitetin e babait të vajzës, që denoncoi drejtorin e shkollës, por ato sqarojnë se do të hetohet lidhur me këtë rast. "Jemi ende në fazën e dyshimeve ", thanë burimet e policisë për gazetën. Ndërkohë mësohet se 54 -vjeçarit Koçi i janë vënë prangat në banesën e tij në fshatin Metaj, ndërsa është dërguar në qelitë e komisariatit të policisë së Fierit. Në fakt ky nuk është rasti i parë kur punonjësit e arsimit akuzohen për ngacmime seksuale ndaj nxënësve të tyre. Një vit më parë, dy mësues të shkollës tetëvjeçare të fshatit Kloc, në rrethin e Korçës, u akuzuan për ngacmime seksuale ndaj dy nxënësve të tyre. Të dy mësuesit u ulën në bankën e të akuzuarve, në gjykatën e rrethit të Korçës dhe njëri prej tyre u dënua me disa muaj burg, ndërsa tjetrit iu hoq e drejta e ushtrimit të profesionit për një vit.
V.Muçaj 
-------------------------
Qelbaniku.

----------


## Brari

Shekulli..

--------
Gjykata mori dje dëshminë tronditëse të 16 vjeçares që u shit disa herë para se të nisej në Angli 
Adoleshentja :e mira/e keqja: ë detyruan të abortoj

Vajza 16 vjeçe rrëfen sesi u përdhunua sistematikisht nga dhjetra njerëz

Alma Çuka
TIRANË - Del nga shtëpia me një motiv, të largojë stresin e krijuar nga ndarja me të fejuarin, por bie në duart e dhjetëra përdhunuesve. 16 -vjeçarja me inicialet V.K, lindur në Skrapar dhe banuese në Kombinat Tiranë, ishte dje para gjykatës së Tiranës dhe u përball me pesë të pandehurit të cilët janë akuzuar për favorizim prostitucioni, shtrëngim për të ushtruar prostitucion dhe përdhunim ndaj një të miture si dhe detyrim për të abortuar. Seanca gjyqësore me vazjën e mitur si dëshmitare kryesore u zhvillua me dyer të mbyllura. Nëpërmjet burime të prokurorisë që janë marrë hetimin e çështjes mësuam se vazja ka pohuar para gjykatës gjithçka që ka thënë në polici në momentin që ka bërë kallëzimin ndaj të pandehurve. Ajo dje ka nxjerrë edhe emra të rinj të cilët në kohën kur u dha masa e arrestit, nuk ishin në listë. Në seancë merrnin pjesë vetëm avokatët mbrojtës, të të pandehurve, prokuroria dhe babai i vajzës së mitur i cili e ka të drejtën për të qenë pranë saj. 
Seanca
Prokuror në këtë çështje mjaft delikate për fatin e një vajzë dhe për veprimet e dhunshme të përdorura ndaj saj, ishte Dritan Nushi. Vajza dje ka treguar para gjykatës të gjithë historitë e jetës së saj nga shkurti i këtij viti deri ditën që u kap në Vlorë nga policia. Nga ana e gjykatës u mësua se asnjë prej të pandehurve nuk i pranoi akuzat e mësipërme. Madje njëri prej tyre Elvis Poçari u mbrojt nga e dëmtuara dhe para gjykatës. Ajo deklaroi se i pandehuri ishte sjellë mjaft mirë me të në të gjitha qytetet që kishin shkuar. Elvis Poçari, Arbër Solla, Astrit Paskali, Arjan Beqo dhe Gerti Meto, janë të pandehurit të cilët kanë mbi shpinë akuzat e ngritura nga vajza 16- vjeçare. E dëmtuara, para gjykatës nxorri edhe shumë emra të rinj, të cilët e kanë shitur dorë më dorë dhe që nuk janë zbuluar nga policia. Të pandehurit, së bashku me personat e tjerë të paidentifikuar, kanë luajtur edhe bixhoz me qëllim që të fitonin për disa orë vajzën.
Rrëfimi
Dëshmia e 16 vjeçares para gjykatës ka qenë e hollësishme dhe me detaje që kanë treguar tmerrin që ka kaluar ajo. "Në shkurt të këtij viti, u ndava nga i fejuari im. Nuk e lashë unë, por më la ai mua. Unë kisha mbetur shtatzënë me të dhe nuk mund të shkoja në shtëpi. E dëshpëruar mora rrugët e Tiranës. Qëndrova përballë shkollës "Vasil Shanto" tek hotel "Josa". U futa brenda dhe porosita një kafe. Më afrohet kamerieri i hotelit dhe më pyeti çfarë kisha dhe përse qaja", - ka nisur rrëfimin e saj para gjykatës vajza. "Unë i qava hallin që kisha dhe i kërkova ndihmë për të folur me babain dhe për t'i shpjeguar gjithçka që më kishte ndodhur me të fejuarin. Më ndihmoi. Mora babain në telefon por ai nuk pranoi që unë të veja në shtëpi pasi i thashë se isha shtatzënë dhe se isha ndarë me të fejuarin. Kamerieri më ofroi ndihmë dhe më tha të flija në hotelin e tij pa paguar asnjë lekë. Unë pranova nga e keqja se nuk kisha ku të shkoja më",- vazhdon shpjegimin e saj adoleshentja. 
Përdhunimi
Kamerieri e kishte emrin Gentian Hoxha dhe sipas rrëfimeve të saj, e strehon në dhomën numër katër të hotelit. "Pasi më futi në dhomë u largua. Erdhi pak minutash dhe më kërkon që të bënim dashuri. Unë nuk pranova, por ai ngulmonte. Pasi më rrahu pranova të bëja dashuri me të. Më pas zbritëm në bar, pimë një kafe dhe aty vjen një shok tjetër i Gentianit me emrin Kledi. Edhe Kledi kërkoi të bënte dashuri me mua, por unë nuk pranova. Përsëri ai më rrahu dhe unë arrita të bëja dashuri, jo me dëshirë, por nga dhimbjet që ndieja prej të goditurave". Pasi është shfrytëzuar për disa ditë në Tiranë pas 14 shkurtit, vajza dërgohet nga dy personat e mësipërm në Laprakë. Atje vazja prezantohet me katër djem nga Burreli, prej të cilëve vetëm tre i mbante mend me emra, Mandi, Tomi, Rindi. Disa ditë pasi shkuan në Laprakë, Genti dhe Klodi e dërgojnë vajzën në Burrel tek katër djemtë. 
Aborti
Vajza e dëmtuar dje shpjegoi se gjatë rrugës kamerieri dhe Klodi i bënin presion për të abortuar fëmijën e saj. Gjatë kësaj kohë vazja shpjegon se është përdhunuar sistematikisht nga të gjithë të pranishmit. Vajza e përdhunuar thotë se nga Burreli ka shkuar në Peshkopi në një spital dhe ka abortuar fëmijën e saj e ndihmuar nga djemtë nga Burreli dhe nga daja i njërit prej tyre. Pas Peshkopisë vajza mbërrin në Durrës dhe më pas në Vlorë. Në Vlorë ajo tregon se ka kaluar shumë peripeci dhe është detyruar të pranojë për të shkuar në Angli me qëllim prostitucioni. "Kur vajtëm në Vlorë qëndruam në një shtëpi dhe aty më vinin të gjithë të pandehurit dhe personat që kishin qenë me mua dhe më përdhunonin njëri pas tjetrit. Ata edhe më rrihnin. Vetëm i pandehuri Elvis Poçari më ka qëndruar pranë dhe nuk më ka përdhunuar, por unë kam bërë dashuri me dëshirë me të. Elvisi vetëm se më ka rrahur disa herë kur më pyeste për rrethanat që më detyruan të dështoja fëmijën tim. Gjithashtu dhe me dajen e Elvisit, të pandehurin Arjan Beqo nuk kam asgjë. Ai ka qenë në ambientet ku ne qëndronim por nuk ka kryer asnjëherë marrëdhënie me mua, madje as më ka shqetësuar",- tha vajza para gjykatës. Tre të pandehurit e tjerë, e dëmtuara i akuzoi rëndë, madje tha se ata e kishin rrahur dhe keqtrajtuar. Destinacioni i vajzës 16- vjeçe nuk ishte Italia, por Anglia. "Djemtë që rrinin me mua më thanë që këtë punë që unë bëja këtu do ta bëja edhe jashtë shtetit. Unë pranova por me një kusht që të ikja vetëm me Elvisin". 
Basti
Asnjë prej të pandehurve nuk e pranoi akuzën e djeshme madje i kanë mohuar dhe kanë thënë se nuk kanë të bëjnë fare me adoleshenten. I pandehuri Gerti Meto është shprehur se vajzën e ka fituar në një lojë bixhozi. Ai ka thënë se të gjithë djemtë e grupit luanin letra dhe kush fitonte kryente marrëdhënie seksuale me vajzën. Megjithatë vajza dje tha se edhe babai i të pandehurit Gerti Meta, i ka kërkuar të bëjë dashuri me të, por një gjë të tillë ajo nuk e ka pranuar. "Ai ishte babai im dhe unë nuk mund të pranoja të bëja dashuri me të", -mësohet të ketë thënë vajza e mitur. Tashmë të gjithë të pandehurit do t'i nënshtrohën procesit gjyqësor dhe rrezikojnë të dënohem deri në 15 vjet heqje lirie. 
--------------------------
Kulmi...

Krokodilet kane sot Avokate.
Nga 1944 deri ne 1990  u  mungoi avokati  dhjetra Rilindasve te ngelur gjalle e qindra njerezve  te mrekullueshem qe u torturuan e u pushkatuan nga gjysherit e baballaret e ketyre krokodileve.

----------


## Brari

KOHA JONE
---------------
"Drejtori yne, manjak seksual" 
Gentian Ruko FIER - Nxenesit e shkolles 8-vjecare "Thanas Laska" ne fshatin Ndernenas, ne thellesi te komunes Libofshe te Fierit, dje e shfaqen qarte indinjaten qe e kishin fshehur prej kohesh. Nje dite pas arrestimit te drejtorit te tyre, 54-vjecarit Kozma Koci, per ngacmime seksuale me nxenesit, vete shkollaret u shprehen te gezuar qe mesuesi i tyre ishte burgosur dhe qe me ne fund ata kishin shpetuar keshtu nga nje "monster e neveritshme" me te cilin ndesheshin cdo dite. Nga ana tjeter, mesuesit thane se ishin cuditur kur kishin mesuar nga gazetat lajmin per prangosjen e kolegut te tyre, moralin e larte te te cilit thane se nuk e kishin vene kurre ne diskutim. 

TE SHKOLLA E FSHATIT

Ne sallen e personelit te shkolles, kater mesues thone se jane befasuar shume nga ajo qe kane degjuar. Nje mesues i quajtur Sokrat shprehet se natyrisht indinjohet nese behet fjale per nje ngjarje te vertete qe turperon trupen pedagogjike. Ai shton se eshte bere paqarte, duke ballafaquar imazhin qe kishte per shefin e tij, nje burre i respektuar, me tregimin e nxeneses 14-vjecare qe ka denoncuar se mesuesi e ka ngacmuar seksualisht. Mesuese Teuta qe jep lendet biologji dhe kimi thote se nuk priret ta besoje xhestin prej pedofili per te cilin eshte arrestuar eprori. "Nese ai do te ishte i rrezikshem per shoqerine, ai kishte rastin ta shfaqte edhe me pare kete cilesi. Aq me teper ne kolektivin tone ku bejne pjese vetem 3 mesues (burra) kundrejt 13 mesueseve. Por, asnjera nga ne nuk eshte ankuar ndonjehere qe drejtori te kete tentuar ta ngacmoje", arsyeton mesuesja. Koleget thone se kane te drejte te ngrene supet nga akuza kunder mesuesit, sepse bie ndesh me bindjen e tyre qe e kane krijuar nga komunikimi i perditshem me Kozma Kocin. Ai e ka drejtuar shkollen qe nga viti 1992. Jeton ne fshatin Metaj, ne komunen Libofshe, me gruan e tij qe punon gjithashtu mesuese. Nderkohe qe te gjithe femijet e bashkeshorteve Koci ndodhen larg shtepise se tyre per studime: djali i madh studion per farmaci ne Turqi, nje vajze jeton edhe ajo ne Turqi dhe djali i vogel frekuenton nje shkolle te mesme bujqesore ne Shkoder. Ne pergjithesi, burrat ne komunen e Libofshes flasin me respekt per drejtorin. Qe nga shoferi i nje furgoni deri te nje polic i zones, shprehen madje se u ka lene mbresa komunikimi i thjeshte dhe i ngrohte i drejtorit. Por me sa duket kjo ka qene fasada e sjelljes se tij. 

TREGIMI I TE PAFAJSHMEVE

Per nxenesit, ata qe mosha i ben te jene te pafajshem e te shprehen ciltersisht, drejtori i shkolles ishte padyshim misherimi i nje hipokriti. "Duhej te ishte zhdukur prej kohesh nga kjo shkolle!", shprehet me neveri nje nxenes. "Ishte nje fytyre e urryer. Ne, djemve, na kapte fort prej nofulles, na ngrinte ashtu te shtrenguar ne ajer dhe pastaj na hidhte ne dysheme", shton nje nxenes tjeter i kases se tete, ndersa nje grup shkollaresh te grumbulluar rrotull tyre e miratojne. Nje vajze e vogel pohon se drejtori e kishte bere te udhes ti ledhatonte te miturat dhe nuk kishte asnje grime turpi qe bente gjeste te tilla ne sy te klases. Emiliano, ne klasen e tete B, pretendon se ishte afer dhe e pa vete mesuesin te merrej me shoqen e klases, e cila te nesermen e kallezoi ne polici dhe me pas uniformat blu e prangosen drejtorin ne shtepine e tij, ne oret e vona te se martes. Emiliano thote se ata kishin paraprovimin e matematikes te henen. Sipas tij, kur po mbaronte provimi me shkrim, drejtori qe e jep vete lenden e matematikes, u afrua ne nje banke ne radhet e fundit prane dritares dhe zuri vend pikerisht aty ku ndodhej 14-vjecarja. Ajo nuk ishte e bukur, kishte trup te shkurter dhe kishte veshur pantallona te thjeshta ashtu sic vishen ne pergjithesi fshataret. Arjola, keshtu quhej nxenesja, e kundershtoi kur mesuesi ia terhoqi kemben dhe ai ia rreshqiti doren ne kofshe. "Klasa ishte e mbushur me nxenes dhe ne fund e pashe Arjolen te ngrihej nga banka me fytyre te skuqur. Ajo doli bashke me ne nga shkolla", vazhdon tregimin nxenesi i te tetes B. Me pas, 14-vjecarja u ngjit me shoqet ne autobusin e shkolles qe i priste prane oborrit dhe u kthye ne shtepine e saj ne fshatin Adriatik. Ajo ia rrefeu ngjarjen nenes se saj, e cila me pas foli me te vellain mesues. Duke qene se i ati eshte emigrant ne Itali, te nesermen 14-vjecarja u nis me dajen drejt Fierit. Fillimisht, ajo dorezoi nje leter ne drejtorine arsimore te rrethit dhe me pas vajza kallezoi ne komisariatin e policise. 
----------------------------

I Lumte Policise  Fierit!

----------


## Brari

Koniqi, dyshohet si vrases i paguar
Ekspertet po hetojne se kush fshihet pas Koniqit. Gjate mediumeve fetare, ai mund te jete perdorur per t'u kthyer ne nje vrases. Kerkohet verifikimi i llogarive te tij ne cash ose ne banke.

Anila Prifti

Sadik Koniqi dyshohet te mos jete thjesht vrases psiqik, ashtu sic pretendohet nga ekspertiza mjeko-ligjore pas krimeve te kryera dhe arrestimit te tij. Hetimet kerkojne nje dore tjeter te fshehur pas "psikikut fetar Koniqi", qe mund te kete shfrytezuar bindjen e autorit per te realizuar qellime ndoshta me te rrezikshme se motivi i nje krimi ordiner. Ne dosjen hetimore per krimet e kryera nga Koniqi, eshte planifikuar zbulimi e rrethit te ngushte te autorit ne seancat fetare, si dhe verifikimi i llogarive rrjedhese. Dyshohet qe autori te kete shuma monetare ne emer te tij ose ne tjeter adrese ne banke. Ku nuk mohohet dhe mundesia e vlerave ne cash, para keto te dyshuara si fitime ne formen e pageses per krimet e kryera. Pista tjeter e shenuar ne dosje, e cila mbeshtetet mbi deklarimet dhe theniet e autorit ne castet e para pas arrestimit, ka te beje me zbulimin e "dikujt" pas tij. Nuk jepet asnje e dhene identifikuese, por dyshimet jane ngritur rreth nje grupi te caktuar individesh te lidhur me besimin islamik. Ekspertet nuk japin hollesira rreth dy pistave kryesore per dosjen e Koniqit, ndersa priten rezultate mbi verifikimet e pasurise se tij dhe te autoreve qe duket se kane shfrytezuar kete person. Aktualisht autori i kater vrasjeve ndodhet ne spitalin e burgut ne Tirane.

Pse dyshohet?

Sadik Koniqi per ekspertet e hetimit, eshte nje person me nje te kaluar te paster, ku profesioni i tij si magazinier ne Ushtri, i ka diktuar rregullsine dhe korrektesine. Koniqi, i punesuar ne nje detyre ku kerkohet pergjegjesi, nuk ka shfaqur ne asnje rast shenja papergjegjshmerie apo te crregullimeve psikike, pervec faktit qe eshte cilesuar njeri i rregullt dhe kryen punen qe i eshte ngarkuar. Pas largimit nga ushtria, po ashtu ne zanatin si murator, nuk ka treguar shenja te dukshme agresiviteti dhe aq me teper, ato te ngjashme me kriminelin. Me futjen e tij ne grupimin e ngushte ku edukohej me besimin islamik, Koniqi ka treguar per menyren e nenshtrimit ndaj ketij besimi sundues, qe nga ecejaket e tij te perditshme, te ushqyerit, dhe shfaqjet e ndryshme te njerezve perreth, deri tek ata qe ishin te njohurit e tij aktuale. Ai ka rrefyer ne hetuesi gatishmerine e tij para pak kohesh, per t'u kthyer ne vrases dhe persepari, ndaj njerezve te afert. Ka treguar planet e tij gjakftohta, te nderthurura e motivuara mbi fantazite dhe perftyrimet e mbeshtetura ne personazhet fetare. Koniqi eshte babai i kater femijeve, dhe papritur u shfaq si vrases kryesisht i tyre, serish ne emer te pasigurise se tij per jeten. Sic eshte rrefyer, femijet ishin ata qe do t'i merrnin jeten, dhe si kundershtar potencial, vendosi t'i vras-, ku viktima e pare ishte nje djale trevjecar. Detajet e ketij lloji dhe te tjera, te rrefyera nga vete autori i kater viktimave, lane hapesiren e dyshimit tek ekspertet e hetimit, per nje tjeter dore vrasese pas tij. "Por qe eshte pak e veshtire dhe ne perfundim te provave, mund te flitet ekzaktesisht", thone njerezit e hetimit, qe gjithsesi tregohen te kujdesshem per shkak te pozicionit delikat lidhur me fene. 

Ne nje libreze kursimi, Koniqit i jane gjetur shuma parash qe per hetuesit nuk duhet te jene ato vlera te cilat ata kerkojne. Koniqi ka treguar nje siguri dhe bindje te plote rreth krimeve te kryera, dhe aspak shenja trembjeje pas kesaj. Madje ka folur dhe per anen financiare ne nje tjeter forme, qe per hetuesit mbetet dyshuese, nga ku lindi dhe ideja per te hetuar rreth llogarive bankare ose burimeve te tjera qe kane lidhje me pasurine e tij. Ekspertet dyshojne se ky njeri eshte zgjedhur dhe edukuar me bindje te forte vrasese dhe shperblyer nga dikush qe ka patur kete qellim. Vazhdimesia e planit te tij per te vrare dhe njerez te tjere, sipas eksperteve, nuk mund te jete thjesht veprim i nje personi te semure mendor dhe qe arsyeja e vetme te jete kjo. Ne te tilla kushte, duket se dosja hetimore e Koniqit kerkon kohe per zbardhjen e saj te plote, nese do t'i shkohet deri ne fund. Nese Koniqi do te ndeshkohet thjesht si nje vrases psiqik, shume hije dyshimi do te ngelen pa u zbuluar. 

Fjalet e maniakut pas arrestimit

Me radhe, te gjithe te njohurit e Sadikut ishin shenuar ne liste per t'u vrare. 40 persona. 

"Paranojak me delire persekutimi te fshehur", eshte cilesuar ne ekspertizen psiqike te Sadik Koniqit, 53 vjec, autor i krimit me vdekje te Mira e Gjok Simonit, perkatesisht 37 dhe 3 vjec disa muaj me pare. Koniqi pranoi vetem pakkohe pas arrestimit se ishte edhe autori i krimit ndaj ciftit te moshuar Sulaj vrare me 28 janar. Ne bllokun prej 100 faqesh te mbeshtjelle me veshje ngjyre te gjelber me figuren "draper&cekan", Koniqi ka treguar per qellimin dhe skemen e vrasjeve te realizura prej tij. Cdo autor ishte studiuar ne detaje, persa u perkiste lidhjeve familjare, vendndodhjes se baneses, oren e hyrje-daljeve, emrat e femijeve, emrat e te rriturve dhe pozicioni i tyre shoqeror. Pas kesaj, nenvizohet marredhenia e cdonjerit prej tyre me Koniqin. Ne fund te cdo shenimi, ai citonte ndeshkimin qe duhej t'u bente per shkak se ne te kunderten do te ishin ata autoret e vdekjes se tij. Cekani dhe mistria ishin mjetet qe ai kreu dhe do te arrinte vrasjet seriale. 53 vjec me origjine nga Dibra, prej 30 vitesh banor i Shkodres, babai i kater femijeve, me i madhi djali 21 vjec, i divorcuar nga gruaja, njihej me profesionin murator. 

***

Pejkamberi, keshtu e quante djalin tre vjecar (Gjoken) autori krimit, kur ka filluar te rrefeje sesi zhduku 4 personat brenda harkut kohor prej tre muajsh. "Kishte nje fuqi absolute dhe do te me vriste. Une kam degjuar t'i thoshte nenes se tij, Mires: "Vrite vrite!" Cesku, babai i Pejkamberit, nje dite donte te me gjuante me pistolete (eshte fjala per cekicin), Zoti me veshi me kemishe dhe plumbat u kthyen mbrapsht. Ishte Pejkamberi ai qe do te me vriste. U fala ne xhami. Pashe Ceskun qe shkoi te dergonte dy vajzat ne shkolle. Ishte mesdite. Gjeta deren gjysme te hapur. Mira doli ne korridor. E shtyva. Ajo iku me vrap dhe mbylli deren e dhomes. Une thea xhamin dhe e hapa me celesin brenda. Pejkamberi ishte ne gjume. Ajo doli te therrase ne ballkon. U degjuan te qara dhe une e vrava me pistolete (behet fjale per cekicin), pastaj godita dhe ate...(Miren), me pas shkova ne xhami dhe u fala..,canten me veglat e kam hedhur tek vila", ka treguar Koniqi vetem pak minuta pasi eshte arrestuar. "Isufi donte te me vriste kur ishte shefi im, po keshtu dhe e shoqja. Ata ishin magjistare dhe donin te me zhduknin. Une kam punuar me te ne Ushtri. Ishte mengjes. E shoqja e Isufit, Kudretja, sa po dilte nga shtepia. E gjuajta ne balle me cekic. Ajo ra ne dysheme. Isufi ishte duke veshur pantallonat. E qellova dhe ate dy here", ka treguar per vrasjen e ciftit Sula, Sadik Koniqi. Autori njihej me viktimat ne Ushtri. Isufi ishte eprori i tij.  

  © Koha Jone 2001 All Rights reserved

----------


## Brari

KJ.
--------
GRUAJA E KAMBISTIT: "Vrasesi i burrit tim erdhi ne varrim"
Luljeta Ndoka Tirane - "Une e di se kush e vrau tim shoq". Keshtu eshte shprehur dje gruaja e kambistit Xhevahir Malaj, vrare para tre muajsh nga persona te paidentifikuar. Me nje dhimbje qe nuk eshte e veshtire qe te vihet re, Ranie Malaj thote se vrasesi kishte qene mik i te shoqit dhe se ai kishte marre pjese edhe ne varrim. "Diten e varrimit na premtoi se do te vinte me te shoqen edhe per ngushellime, si dhe per te dyzetat. Por ai u zhduk", thote ..... Ajo tregon edhe se si e kuptoi qe vrasesi i burrit te saj ishte pikerisht personi te cilin e ka denoncuar ne polici. "E kuptova nga menyra se si i fshihej policise menjehere pas ngjarjes. Per ca kohe nuk u be fare i gjalle dhe nuk erdhi me asnjehere te na takonte, edhe pse e kishim mik shtepie", tregon Rania nderkohe qe fshin lotet. Gruaja e kambistit te vrare, i cili u gjet nje jave pas ngjarjes, thote gjithe mllef se pak dite pasi ndodhi tragjedia, vrasesi bleu toke dhe shtepi. Por, Rania eshte e sigurte qe vrasesi i burrit te saj nuk kishte vepruar i vetem. Sipas saj, ekzekutoret e vrasjes e kishin vezhguar per nje kohe te gjate Xhevahirin dhe kishin perpiluar nje plan te detajuar per vrasjen. "E kane genjyer. I kane thene se do te shkonin ne shtepi per te marre leket dhe qe aty ka nisur edhe venia ne jete e planit", pshehretin gruaja e kambistit te vrare, e cila duket se eshte tretur shume nga dhimbja per humbjen e te shoqit me te cilin kishte 19 vjet martuar. "Eshte e tmerrshme ta shohesh perdite vrasesin e bashkeshortit, nderkohe qe nuk mund te besh dot asgje", thote Rania. E serish ajo fshin lotet te cilet nuk i jane thare qe diten kur mori vesh per ate cfare i kishte ndodhur Xhevahirit. 

Rania rrefen: "Si e kam perjetuar ngjarjen"

"Hera e fundit qe kam folur ne telefon me burrin ka qene ne oren 14.20 te 4 marsit te ketij viti. Zakonisht vinte ne shtepi rreth ores 17.00. Por kur fola me te me tha se do te vonohej pak ate dite. Une prita deri ne oren 18.00., dhe i rashe telefonit. Me dilte i mbyllur dhe qe ate moment me filloi dyshimi se mos i kishte ndodhur gje". Keshtu i rrefen momentet e para te ankthit per humbjen e burrit te saj Rania. Me pas ajo tregon edhe te gjitha veprimet qe ka bere per te gjetur se c'i kishte ndodhur te shoqit. "Kur pashe se Xhevahiri nuk po me pergjigjej, menjehere dergova tim bir ne qender qe te pyeste koleget me te cilet punonte burri im. Ata i kishin thene se nuk e kishin pare Xhevahirin". Ajo tregon me tej se djali kishte ardhur ne shtepi mjaft i alarmuar. "Nuk dija se cfare te beja. Rreth ores 21.00 me telefonon policia e cila edhe me njofton per zhdukjen e burrit tim", vijon Rania, e cila nuk mundet qe t'i mbaje lotet edhe pse kane kaluar tre muaj nga tragjedia. Qe atehere, shpirti dhe mendja e Ranie Malajt nuk kane gjetur per asnje moment qetesi. "Thone se e keqja nuk ka fund, por ky ishte fundi i s-_qes", pshehretin e shoqja e kambistit te vrare, vdekja e te cilit figuron pa autor ne polici. Edhe pse sipas kesaj te fundit Xhevahir Malaj eshte gjetur nje jave pas vrasjes, Ranie thote se ne baze te ekspertizes ka dale se ai nuk kishte as tre dite qe ishte vrare. "Kur e sollen ne shtepi ngjante si dhenderr. Nuk dukej i demtuar dhe as i shperfytyruar", tregon ajo. Rania nuk e fsheh dhimbjen qe ka ndjere dhe po ndjen per te shoqin e ekzekutuar pa kryer as edhe nje faj. Per Ranien, Xhevahiri ishte mjaft i mire dhe nuk i kishte bere keq njeriu. Vejusha 42-vjecare thote se dhimbjen per burrin e ka perjetuar jo vetem ajo, por edhe djali i saj 17-vjecar. "Eshte mbyllur shume ne vetvete dhe ne asnje moment nuk gjen qetesi. Ndihet i terrorizuar dhe nuk arrin qe te vere gjume ne sy gjate gjithe nates", thote Rania te cilen e ka mberthyer dhimbja dhe ankthi keqas. Ajo e ka djalin ne shkolle dhe ka shume frike per te. "Ai i di te gjitha dhe kam frike se mos ben ndonje gje. Aq merak kam, saqe cdo gjysme ore e marr ne telefon per ta ditur se ku eshte dhe cfare ben. Ai eshte mjaft i stresuar sepse e sheh vrasesin e te atit perdite dhe detyrohet te beje sehir", thote e shoqja e kambistit, per te cilen duket se telashet nuk do te kene te sosur. Sepse ajo tashme i druhet ndonje tragjedie tjeter, qe sipas saj mund te linde si pasoje e vrasjes se te shoqit. Dhe per te, ky do te ishte fundi. 

Hetimet personale

"Me eshte dashur t'i perballoj vete te gjitha, duke filluar qe nga denoncimi i vrasesit", rrefen serish me dhimbje Rania. Ajo tregon sapo i kane lindur dyshimet per autorin e tragjedise, ka filluar ne nje fare menyre edhe hetimin e saj vetjak. Ajo, duke filluar nga momentet e para te dyshimeve, ka filluar te ndjeke me vemendje veprimet qe bente i dyshuari i saj. Gjeja qe i ka bere me shume pershtypje ka te beje me faktin se "miku i shtepise" edhe pas premtimit per ngushellime se bashku me gruan e tij nuk ka shkelur ne shtepine e saj. "Ai u tregua i pabese dhe mizor. E vrau naten dhe e qau diten", thote gjithe mllef e shoqja e Xhevahir Malajt. Me pas asaj i ka bere pershtypje edhe fakti qe po "miku i shtepise" u fsheh per ca kohe nga frika e policise. "Edhe tani ai rri gjithe kohen i fshehur, edhe pse policia nuk po ben asnje veprim per arrestimin e tij. Gjithsesi duket mjaft qarte se e ka friken e nje gjeje te tille, edhe pse mendon se mund te kete dhene leke per te mos u arrestuar". Madje sipas saj mund te jene ato leke qe ia grabiti burrit kur e vrau. Dhe ne kete moment nuk mund t'i mbaje lotet. Sapo asaj i jane vertetuar dyshimet ne vetvete, ka shkuar menjehere ne komisariatin nr.3 ku ka bere edhe denoncimin. Por, pa rezultat. Tani Ranie Malaj nuk di se c'te beje me. Ajo thote se vrasesi bredh i lire nderkohe qe i shoqi kalbet ne dhe. "Edhe nese bashkepunetoret e vrasesit kane ikur jashte shtetit, jam shume e bindur qe ata i ka perzene shteti", thote ajo me nje bindje qe nuk mund t'ia heqe dot asnjeri. 

Marredheniet me policine 

Ranie Malaj, gruaja e kambistit Xhevahir Malaj te gjithe fajin per mungesen e drejtesise ia ve shtetit. Por, ne vecanti organeve policore. Edhe pse ajo e ka denoncuar vrasesin dhe ka ofruar ndihmen e saj per gjetjen e provave te fajesise se tij, policia po rri ne heshtje. Ajo thote se i vetmi organ tek i cili eshte drejtuar per ndihme, ka qene pikerisht policia."Atje me kane thene se "i kemi punet ne vije", por une nuk e di se c'kupton policia me kete shprehje pasi kane kaluar tre muaj dhe nuk po shohim asnje veprim te saj". Rania thote qe eshte perpjekur qe te takoje drejtorin e Pergjithshem te Policise se Shtetit, Bilbil Memen por nuk ka mundur. "Asnje nga kreret e drejtesie nuk te pret. Jam perpjekur shume qe t'i jap ndihmen time per zbardhjen e se vertetes, por nuk me eshte dhene kjo mundesi", rrefen ajo. Madje Rania tregon se ne polici kane shkuar edhe kuneterit e saj, te cileve u eshte dhene po e njejta pergjigje "i kemi punet ne vije". "Me siguri policia pret qe vrasesi te shkoje t'u thote "ja ku jam", se nuk di si ta shpjegoj kete gjume te saj", proteston Ranie Malaj. Ajo ben thirrje vetem per drejtesi. "Nuk dua meshire, por vetem drejtesi. Nuk dua as qe te me kthehen 45 milionet qe m'i moren burrit, por dua vetem qe te arrestohet vrasesi dhe t'i nenshtrohet organeve te drejtesise. Edhe pse jeton ne shtepi me qera dhe ne kushte jo te mira ekonomike, ajo eshte mjaft krenare dhe nuk do t'ia dije per kete. Do vetem qe vrasesit te gjenden dhe te marrin denimin e merituar. Dhe vetem atehere do te ndihet paksa e qete pas shume kohesh. "Le te na thote shteti qe nuk e gjen dot vrasesin dhe dime ne se si veprojme. Po jo te na mbajne me shpresa keshtu", thote e shoqja e kambistit te gjetur ne tunelet e Shish-Tufines. Ajo nuk e perjashton hakmarrjen, por ka shume frike per djalin e saj. Sepse eshte e sigurte qe asnje nuk do t'i ofroje mbrojtje. E ne fund ajo serish apelon me te madhe: "Jo meshire, por drejtesi". 

------------------------------

Pedofili, 12 vjet burg
Tirane - Gjykata e Tiranes ka denuar me 12 vjet heqje lirie pedofilin Arben Sina. Gjate nje seance te vetme gjyqesore, ka perfunduar gjykimi i shtetasit 41-vjecar, Arben Sina, i cili akuzohet per perdhunimin e nje 4-vjecari. Gjate kesaj seance, eshte lexuar akuza, eshte dhene pretenca nga pala e akuzes, si dhe ka bere deklarimet e saj pala e mbrojtjes. Fillimisht gjyqtari Medi Bici ka caktuar nje avokat kryesisht per te pandehurin 41-vjecar Arben Sina. Me pas ai ka lexuar edhe akuzen ne ngarkim te ketij te pandehuri pedofil, e cila ka qene "marredhenie seksuale me dhune me nje te mitur". Pas leximit te akuzes, fjalen e ka marre pala e mbrojtjes. Ajo ka kerkuar gjykim te shkurtuar, pasi i pandehuri e ka pranuar menjehere akuzen. Trupi gjykues, i kryesuar nga gjyqtari Medi Bici, e ka pranuar kerkesen per gjykim te shkurtuar, dhe ka vazhduar mer procedurat e nje gjykimi te tille. Meqe edhe pala e akuzes ka qene gati me provat e saj, gjate seances se djeshme gjyqesore u ra dakord qe gjykimi te zhvillohej dhe te perfundonte ne nje seance te vetme. Gjyqtari Bici ia ka dhene fjalen pales se akuzes, te perfaqesuar nga prokurori Saimir Hysi, i cili ka lexuar edhe pretencen. Ai ka deklaruar se para 3 muajsh i pandehuri Arben Sina ka rrahur dhe me pas ka perdhunuar nje 4-vjecar, emrin e te cilit nuk mund ta bejme te ditur. Ngjarja ka ndodhur poshte ures se Lanes. Hysi ka kerkuar per te pandehurin 18 vjet heqje lirie, nderkohe qe denimi maksimal i parashikuar ne Kodin Penal per nje veper te tille penale, eshte 20 vjet heqje lirie. Por, meqe i pandehuri 41-vjecar Arben Sina e ka pranuar akuzen, trupi gjykues me kryetar Medi Bicin ka vendosur qe Sina te denohet vetem me 12 vjet burg. Ngjarja ka ndodhur me 6 shkurt te ketij viti, rreth ores 10.00 te paradites. I pandehuri Sina, e ka pare vetem 4-vjecarin e ka futur poshte ures se Lanes dhe e ka perdhunuar. Deshmitaret, mjaft te terrorizuar kane lajmeruar policine. Kjo e fundit ka arritur qe ta arrestoje te pandehurin diten e neserme te ngjarjes, me 7 shkurt te ketij viti. Akti i shemtuar i pedofilise do t'i kushtoje atij 12 vjet ne qelite e ftohta te burgut. Sina eshte denuar nga Gjykata e Tiranes 4 here per vepren penale te vjedhjes.

L.Ndoka
-------------------

"Arben Sina eshte denuar nga Gjykata e Tiranes 4 here per vepren penale te vjedhjes."

Po te ishte denuar mire nuk kish pasur mundesi ky krokodil i ndyre as te vidhte dhe tre here te tjera e as te shkaterronte jeten e nji femije e te nji familjeje ....


Denimi me 12 vjet  eshte  nji tallje  cinike me familjen e femijes.
Ai meriton varje ne LITAR.
Po sic duket do jete kontigjent i PS-se ai qelbanik nga ata me partishmeri.

----------


## Brari

Ne faqen e pare te gazetes duket fotografia e nji vajze te bukur si yll. 
por..ja cthot  me poshte gazeta..

------------------

"Ajo nuk ka ikur vetë. E njoh mirë vajzën. Tashmë e di edhe policia që i kanë bërë kurth dhe më pas e kanë rrëmbyer dhe e mbajnë peng. Ajo ishte e rregullt dhe kishte 3 vjet e fejuar" 

INTERVISTE/ Mimoza Jaupllari tregon vuajtjet e një jave në kërkim të së bijës: Apeli për rrëmbyesit 

Nëna: Dita e fundit e Joridës 
E ëma e 22-vjeçares: E kërcënuan në telefon 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Poli Hoxha

Nëna e studentes 22-vjeçare të rrëmbyer prej 9 ditësh, Mimoza Jaupllari, ashtu e stresuar, e "bërë gjysmë njeriu" nga pritja e stërgjatë përpara Drejtorisë së Policisë së kryeqytetit, është në pritje të një lajmi të gëzuar për fatin e Joridës. 

Gjithmonë me lotë në sy, ajo rrëfen ekskluzivisht për "Gazetën Shqiptare" ditën e rrëmbimit të vajzës së saj të vetme. Ju përgjërohet rrëmbyesve të Joridës ta lëshojnë vajzën ose t'i japin mundësinë t'i dëgjojë vetëm njëherë zërin në telefon, duke ju premtuar se do t'i falë për këto ditë tmerri të familjes dhe vajzës. Gjithmonë me lot në sy dhe duke rënë shpesh në gjendje gjysmë të fikti, i lutet Policisë, Presidentit, Kryeministrit, të gjitha shoqatave dhe opinionit publik ta ndihmojnë për gjetjen e Joridës së rrëmbyer dhe t'i gjenden në krah familjes së saj "në këto ditë të tmerrshme..." 

Kur e keni takuar për herë të fundit vajzën tuaj?
"Kam ardhur në Tiranë më datë 31 maj ditën e premte në mëngjes për disa punë të miat. E kam marë në telefon në mëngjes dhe kemi lënë një takim përpara selisë së Partisë Demokratike. Jemi takuar dhe ajo ka ngulur këmbë që të pimë kafe. Por unë nuk kam pranuar për momentin duke i thënë se duhej të mbaroja disa punë tek Qendra për Fëmijët me Aftësi të Kufizuara tek "21 Dhjetori". Aty i kam blerë një fund dhe pastaj doja t'i jepja një sasi lekësh. Nuk i pranoi duke më thënë se i kishte dhënë i fejuari Altini".

Po më pas?
"Më tha se do të shkonim te Qendra ku kisha punë me makinën e xhaxhait të një shoqeje të saj. Shkoi dhe e thirri. Hipëm të dyja prapa një "Benzi" ngjyrë blu me targa Tepelene me sa më kujtohet. Ai që u prezantua si xhaxhai i shoqes së Jorit, ishte një burrë rreth moshës 40-45 vjeç, i veshur sportiv me xhinse dhe bluzë. Më tha që ishte në dispozicion të vajzës për hir të shoqes së saj".

A e pitë kafen me Joridën dhe çfarë biseduat?
"Po, pasi mbarova punët e mia, jemi ulur te një lokal pranë qendrës ku unë kisha punë përballë "TV Shijak". Biseduam për problemet e saj dhe tonat familjare..." 

Ishte e shqetësuar apo e frikësuar?
"Jori ka pasur kohë që ka qenë e stresuar. Kohët e fundit ishte mbyllur shumë në vetvete dhe as mua nuk më hapej. Në aparencë dukej e qetë, por, gjithsesi më tha se prej një jave e kërcënonin në celular... "Prandaj më merr dhe më çon në shkollë Altini". 

Nuk ju tregoi më shumë?
"Jo, ju thashë që ishte bërë e mbyllur dhe për këtë fajësoj vetveten që nuk i dhashë asnjëherë të drejtë për problemet e saj të kohëve të fundit (qan)". 

Si e mësuat lajmin se ajo ishte zhdukur?
"Jam ndarë me të rreth orës 13.30 minuta. Unë u nisa për në Çorovodë kurse ajo më tha se do të kthehej në shtëpinë ku banonte që prej 1 viti sëbashku me të fejuarin dhe prindërit e tij. Në orën 18.00, më merr Samiu (bashkëshorti) në telefon dhe më pyet, "ku u ndave me Jorin?" I tregoj dhe ai më pas më thotë se ajo nuk ka shkuar në shtëpi. Të alarmuar nisemi urgjentisht me taksi drejt Tiranës".

"Përse u alarmuat kaq shumë vetëm për 4 orë vonesë?
"Kishim jo vetëm një parandjenjë të keqe, por edhe sepse Altini ishte shumë i shqetësuar. Kur mbërritëm në Tiranë ai i tha burrit tim se, Jorida i kishte dërguar një mesazh atë pasdite ku i thoshte "Ma bëri ajo shoqja. Këta po më torturojnë dhe duan të më çojnë në Belgjikë".

Kur denoncuat?
"Donim të denonconim që natën e parë por...e shtymë për të nesërmen në mëngjes. Dhe e bëmë në Komisariatin nr.3 ditën e shtunë më 1 qershor. Që nga ajo ditë që nga ora 08.00 e mëngjesit deri në orën 15.00 dhe që nga ora 16.00 deri në orën 22.00 (orare që vijnë dhe ikin krerët e policisë), bashkë me burrin dhe njerëz të tjerë të familjes kemi qëndruar përpara Drejtorisë së Policisë në pritje të ndonjë lajmi për Jorin". 

Si po punojnë krerët e policisë së Tiranës për të gjetur vajzën tuaj?
"Edhe pse ajo nuk po gjendet i falenderojmë shumë dhe shpresojmë shumë tek ata. Si nënë, si qytetare, dua të falenderoj veçanërisht Ilirian Zylyftarin, që na është gjendur pranë çdo ditë dhe që po bën gjithçka për të gjetur vajzën tonë. Jam e bindur se ai dhe njerëzit që punojnë me të do të na i sjellë shumë shpejt Jorin". 

Keni tentuar ju vetë ta telefononi vajzën në celularin e saj?
"Çdo gjysmë ore që nga dita që u zhduk. Telefoni i saj "thotë" gjithmonë është jashtë zonës së mbulimit (mbush sytë me lot)".

Mos ndoshta nuk është e rrëmbyer dhe është larguar me dëshirën e saj...
"Jo, në asnjë mënyrë. Ajo nuk ka ikur vetë. E njoh mirë vajzën. Tashmë e di edhe policia që i kanë bërë kurth dhe më pas e kanë rrëmbyer dhe e mbajnë peng. Ajo ishte e rregullt dhe kishte 3 vjet e fejuar".

Ndoshta rrëmbyesit lexojnë intervistën tuaj. Keni ndonjë mesazh për ata?
"Ju përgjërohem si nënë. Në emër të nënave, grave motrave të tyre vetëm të më sjellin vajzën. Jua kam falur këto 9 ditë tmerri. Vetëm dua t'i dëgjoj zërin, ta shoh, ta takoj përsëri në çdo rrethanë qoftë... Dua t'ju dërgoj mesazh ndihme edhe Presidentit, Kryeministrit, ministrit të Rendit, shoqatave, dhe çdo njeriu që mund të më ndihmojë. Jemi të gatshëm të shkrijmë gjithçka që kemi si pasuri, për të gjetur vajzën. Edhe pse jemi familje e thjeshtë jemi të gatshëm të japim shpërblim për atë që na e kthen apo na jep informacion".
 ---------------------------

paskemi qene rrac e poshter..

Anton degjo  c'thote e jema e vajzes..

""Më tha se do të shkonim te Qendra ku kisha punë me makinën e xhaxhait të një shoqeje të saj. Shkoi dhe e thirri. Hipëm të dyja prapa një "Benzi" ngjyrë blu me targa Tepelene me sa më kujtohet. Ai që u prezantua si xhaxhai i shoqes së Jorit, ishte një burrë rreth moshës 40-45 vjeç, i veshur sportiv me xhinse dhe bluzë. Më tha që ishte në dispozicion të vajzës për hir të shoqes së saj"."

Mamas  torollake..nuk i punoj truri  te mendonte..Dale nje here.. kur u be ime bije  me shoqe  e shoke me Benza  qe i vihen sime bije ne dispozicion..????
Pse eshte truri... Cjane keta "bamirsa" qe ja shetisin  vajzen  katundares se Corovodes???  U  be bitha  e  jorides te vervite lulken ne maj te Benxave??? 
Mamaja  korrekte  thote  Jo  moj bije se nuk hypi une ne benza se  jam  rritur me buke misri e gjize... Benzi eshte mjet i mafiozeve e jo i njerzve te ndershem... Dhe do e kish shpetuiar te bijen e cila   nga fshatarlleku i kish humbur  karakteri dhe  i pelqente te jepte lulken per nji xhiro me Benz... Turp.



Gazeta  shqiptare vazhdon..
----------------
Brenda një jave janë marrë në pyetje mbi 50 persona 

I fejuari kryepolic rrëfehet te kolegët 
Kontrollohen motelet. Shoqërohet një femër 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

TIRANE 

Më shumë se 50 persona janë pyetur deri dje nga policia e Tiranës në lidhje me "çështjen Jorida". Mes tyre është edhe i fejuari i saj shefi i krimeve në Drejtorinë e Policisë së Durrësit, Altin Qato. Qato mësohet të ketë shpjeguar gjatë këtyre ditëve, përpara kolegëve marrëdhëniet e tij kohët e fundit me Joridën, për sjelljet e saj të fundit si dhe për rrethin shoqëror të saj dhe të përbashkët. Njëkohësisht nënkoloneli i policisë, është pyetur hollësisht edhe për bisedat dhe mesazhet e fundit që ai ka pasur me të rrëmbyerën dhe rrëmbyesin. Nga grupi hetimor mësohet që ai të ketë deklaruar se 4 ditë më parë Indrid Kamberi e ka telefonuar nga një celualar me numër Greqie, duke i thënë se "nuk kishte gisht në zhdukjen e Joridës". Ky i është përgjigjur që ta kthejë sa më shpejtë. Gjithashtu ka pranuar edhe faktin e një mesazhi-ndihmë nga e fejuara e tij ditën e zhdukjes. Ndërkohë vazhdojnë operacionet e policisë së kryeqytetit për të gjetur studenten 22-vjeçare të rrëmbyer 9 ditë më parë. Parmbrëmë për gjithë natën janë kontrolluar shumë motele dhe banesa në malin e Dajtit, ku dyshohej se Indrit Kamberi, vazhdon të strehohet së bashku me pengun e tij, të cilën tashmë është zbardhur se ka pasur qëllim ta detyrojë për të ushtruar prostitucion në Angli. Gjithashtu në gjithë vendin dhe veçanërisht në banesat e shokëve dhe njerëzve të afërt të Kamberit, gjatë ditës së djeshme janë bërë kontrolle të rrepta. I njëjti operacion është shtrirë edhe në motelet e zonës bregdetare Kavajë-Durrës si dhe në ato në zonën e Elbasanit. Por gjithçka ka rezultuar pa sukses. Po dje janë ripyetur në Drejtorinë e Policisë së Tiranës 2 femra të cilat dyshohet se kanë futur fillimisht në kurth Joridën. 
 ---------------
Altini..kryepolici pordhes.  polic leshi..

----------


## Brari

Goxha vajze vete takon "princin blu"  nga Lushnja.. po Lushnja vetem kriminele prodhon qe kur  hoqi dore nga prodhimi misrit  me kubik.

shekulli..

---------
Përdhunon 23-vjeçaren pas njoftimit në gazetë 
Luan Kondi/ALNA/ Laç - Gazeta "Intervista", tri ditë më parë është bërë "shkak" për një ngjarje të pazakontë. Rudi Gorea, nga Lushnja, është lidhur nëpërmjet njoftimit të kësaj gazete me një 23-vjeçare nga fshati Pllanë i Kurbinit. Të dehur nga "suksesi", dy të rinjtë kanë lënë takim njohjeje në Milot, i cili u
kthye në një ankth për vajzën, pasi ajo u përdhunua nga lushnjari. Sipas burimeve nga komisariati i policisë së Laçit, sjelljen brutale të 27-vjeçarit vajza guxoi ta denonconte menjëherë, duke ngritur akuzë të rëndë ndaj tij. Pas kësaj, blutë e Kurbinit janë vënë në kërkim të myzeqarit dhe shumë shpejt arritën ta prangosin nën akuzën e kryerjes së marrëdhënieve seksuale me dhunë. Veprimin e kryer djali bujtës në Milot, u mundua ta justifikonte duke thënë përpara njerëzve me uniformë se vajzën e dashuronte dhe kishte qëllime serioze ndaj saj. Sipas tij, 23-vjeçarja do të ishte gruaja e ardhshme dhe prandaj vendosën edhe të flirtonin. Deklarimi i tij u kontestua nga vajza, e cila pa as më të voglin ngurim e ka akuzuar për mashtrim dhe kryerje të marrëdhënive pa dëshirën e saj. Dje, gjykata e rrethit të Kurbinit vendosi ta linte 15 ditë në burg Gorenë, deri në zbardhjen e plotë të ngjarjes dhe përfundimin e hetimeve paraprake.

----------


## Brari

G:SH:

-------------
Faqja 6 - AKTUALITET Maj 12, 2002 


STUDENTJA/ Policia e Tiranës arreston edhe tre persona të tjerë 

Jorida Jaupllari, iku vetë apo e rrëmbyen? 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

po. ho 

TIRANE

Çfarë po ndodh me jetën e Jorida Jaupllarit? Sot, është dita e dhjetë që ajo për familjen e saj është zhdukur "pa lënë gjurmë" dhe për policinë (sipas njoftimeve të saj zyrtare) vazhdon të jetë e rrëmbyer për qëllime prostituimi nga persona të identifikuar (Indrid Kamberi dhe Eduart Stafhasani). Ka ikur vetë apo është rrëmbyer? 

Kjo është enigma e madhe e fatit të të fejuarës së kryepolicit Qato, e cila ka ndarë në 2 kampe policinë dhe mediat.

Ka ikur vetë
Ndërkohë që shefa të mëdhenj dhe të vegjël policie kanë rinisur ashtu si në çështjen "Erieta", të gërmojnë për të gjetur numrin e "dashnorëve" të studentes 22-vjeçare, fati i Jorit edhe pas dhjetëra aksioneve të dështuara vazhdon të ngelet enigmë... Kurse prindërit e saj Sami dhe Mimoza Jaupllari, vazhdojnë të rrinë për orë të tëra përpara Drejtorisë së Policisë së Tiranës në pritje të zbatimit të premtimit që japin shefat që merren me këtë çështje. Çdo ditë premtimi është: do ta gjejmë sot. Gjithsesi sipas dëshmisë së nënës së saj, Mimoza (është e fundit që e ka takuar), ajo e ka lënë në shoqërinë e një njeriu që e "shëtiste" me makinë luksoze tip "Benz" 250. Ai është prezantuar nga vetë vajza si "xhaxhai i një shoqeje". Pikërisht me këtë person ende të paidentifikuar nga policia, mendohet që ajo "të ketë ikur vetë". Një argument tjetër që disponon policia në këtë pistë, dhe disa nga mediat, është edhe fakti që Jorida ditën e zhdukjes ka marrë nga shtëpia (e familjes Qato në Laprakë ku banonte), pasaportën, fotografitë dhe 2 bluza. Variantin e vetëzhdukjes e përforcon edhe fakti tashmë i njohur nga të gjithë, që çifti nuk shkonte mirë dhe kishte kohët e fundit debate të forta xhelozie. 

Eshtë rrëmbyer
Dy ditë më parë janë shoqëruar për në ambientet e Drejtorisë së Policisë së Tiranës 5 persona (mes tyre një femër), të dyshuar nga policia për futjen në kurth të Joridës. Dje, janë ndaluar 3 nga të "pestit", duke e çuar në 4 numrin e njerëzve të prangosur për rrëmbimin e studentes nga Skrapari. Jorida, është futur në kurth dhe më pas është rrëmbyer duke u mbajtur peng. Ja faktet që i di jo vetëm policia, por edhe të "tjerë" që pretendojnë të kundërtën. Më 6 qershor në të dy komunikata të policisë thuhet "është rrëmbyer për qëllim prostituimi shtetësja J.J". Ndërkohë po për këtë rrëmbim Gjykata e Tiranës në të njëjtën ditë ka dhënë masën e arrestit "burg pa afat" për Eduard Stafhasanin. Gjithashtu po policia e Tiranës dhe INTERPOLI, kanë bërë dhjetëra hetime dhe aksione për gjetjen e vajzës. Për policinë duket hapur se Jorida nuk "ka ikur vetë". Tjetër. Vetëm pak orë pas zhdukjes së Joridës, në telefonin e të fejuarit të saj arrin një mesazh me teksin: "Ma bëri ajo shoqja. Po më torturojnë. Këta duan të më çojnë në Belgjikë", (celulari me gjithë tekstin gjendet si provë në Drejtorinë e Policisë së Tiranës). Pas kësaj celulari i saj fiket përfundimisht. Pesë ditë më pas ditën e martë në telefonin e shtëpisë së saj në Çorovodë bie zilja. Telefonin e ngre gjyshi. Eshtë Jorida, e cila i thotë se "jam mirë". Kur gjyshi e pyet i shqetësuar se ku gjendet... zëri i saj mbytet si i bllokuar nga një dorë dhe telefoni mbyllet në sekondë (edhe kjo dëshmi gjendet në dosjet e policisë dhe prokurorisë). Përveç të tjerave Jorida një muaj më parë ka dashur të vrasë veten... duke tentuar të presë damarët. Përse dhe kush është e vërteta e gjithë kësaj historie?

----------


## Brari

G.SH.
-----------
Më pengon vetëm fjala frikë nga shteti, ligji, shteti është shtet, ligjet janë ligje. Nuk është se kam shkelur ndonjë ligj në fund të fundit po respektoj ligjet e vetes time"
Kam qenë e fejuar gati tre vjet dhe vitin e fundit jetoja tek shtëpia e të fejuarit tim. Quhet Altin Qato, shef i krimeve në Drejtorinë e Policisë në Durrës. Duke parë jetën time, ku ndodhesha ishte e pamundur, pasi ai nuk më kuptonte  

Deshmia/ Studentja 23-vjeçare shfaqet nëpërmjet një interviste dhe shpjegon aventurën e saj 

Jorida: Nuk kthehem se kam frikë 
"Jam me atë që dua. Prindër ju lutem më kuptoni" 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Pas telefonatës të së shtunës, kur 22-vjeçarja, studentja, ish e fejuara e shefit të krimeve, Jorida Jaupllari, demostroi se ishte gjallë, mirë e me të dashurin e saj, dje, ajo është shfaqur nëpërmjet kameras. Megjithatë misteri rreth saj ende nuk është qartësuar. Para një kamere të fshehtë, në një mjedis të fshehtë (pavarësisht se i dashuri i saj ishte përpjekur që të krijonte një mjedis të këndshëm e normal, duke i vënë edhe një gjysëm gote lëng qershie) duke mos treguar vendin, por duke vënë kushtin: "Tërhiqni denoncimin që unë të vij". Një kusht i pakuptueshëm. Një denoncim që nuk prek absolutisht Joridën, dhe që tërhiqet vetëm prej saj. Megjithatë "Gazeta" po boton të plotë intervistën e saj të marrë nga Televizioni "Klan". 


"Nuk është aspak e vërtetë që unë mund të jem rrëmbyer për qëllime trafikimi apo ku di unë që mund të shkruajë media. Jam në dijeni të asaj që kanë shkruajtur. E theksoj se kam ikur me dëshirën time. Jam me të dashurin tim me atë që kam dashur dhe e dua. Nuk janë aspak të vërteta ato që flasin. Me sa jam vënë në dijeni janë shoqëruar shumë persona në Komisariatin e Tiranës, dhe nuk është aspak e drejtë. Për mendimin tim janë të kota të gjitha. Po e përsëris edhe një herë. Nuk më kanë rrëmbyer. Kam ikur me dëshirën time. Jam 23 vjeç dhe nuk ia lejoja vetes time që dikush të më rrëmbente apo diçka tjetër. Kam ikur me dëshirën time". 

Fejesa
Kam qenë e fejuar gati tre vjet dhe vitin e fundit jetoja tek shtëpia e të fejuarit tim. Quhet Altin Qato, shef i krimeve në Drejtorinë e Policisë në Durrës. Duke parë jetën time, ku ndodhesha ishte e pamundur, pasi ai nuk më kuptonte. Ndoshta kjo edhe për shkak të diferencës së moshës, e cila sillte më shumë kontradikta, keqkuptime dhe duke kaluar dita-ditës jeta bëhej më e keqe. Duke parë që nuk po duroja dot më i kërkoja ndihmë familjes time. Por si prindër që ishin nuk e kishin të lehtë të bënin një zgjdhje tjetër për jetën time. Mu desh të merrja vetë një vendim. Di këtë që muajt e fundit u mbylla shumë në vetvete. Nuk flisja me asnjeri mundohesha që të kaloja kohën e lirë me shoqërinë time në fakultet për të harruar streset që më prisnin kur kthehesha në shtëpi. Nuk ndjeja më për të dhe ishte e kotë të vazhdoja jetën. Nuk ia thoja drejtëpërdrejtë se nuk jetoja dot, pasi duke e njohur temparamentin dhe tipin e tij kisha shumë frikë. Në fund të fundit edhe nga detyra që ka është një njeri që mund të qëllojë, pasi ia ka arritur dhe ka bërë lloj-lloj formash tek unë. Nuk dua të prononcohem sesi, por gjithsesi e ka bërë dhe kjo më shtyu që të mos ia thoja dot drejtëpërdjretë, por të gjeja rrugën më të lehtë për të ikur, pa vënë në dijeni askënd. 

Njohja me Altinin ka qenë rastësisht. Në qytetin tim, pasi siç e dini jam nga Skrapari, Altini, ka punuar para tre vjetësh. Vetë u bashkuam, me dëshirën e të dyve, por atëherë momentet e dashurisë ishin hyjnore, por faktikisht ishte vetëm një zhgënjim. Një intrigë e vërtetë dhe këtë fillova ta kuptoja kur fillova të jetoja me të, pasi si thonë "njeriu njihet vetëm duke ngrënë bukë me të". Dhe për një vit që unë jetova e njoha se kush ishte. Nuk kisha se çfarë të bëja tjetër. Thoja me vete, Jori, kjo është jeta jote çfarë do bësh do ta kalosh kështu! Me një njeri që nuk të kupton. Nuk kërkoja shumë gjëra, veçse një përkushtim të vogël, dhe thjesht një respekt. Në fund të fundit doja të vija në vend dinjitetin tim dhe nuk doja të më merrnin nëpër këmbë. Unë mendoj se jam vajzë e thjeshtë. Jam rritur me principe të tjera për jetën dhe duke parë këtë situatë mendova t'i jap fund gjithçkaje. 

Prindërit
Prindërve të mi i kërkova edhe një herë ndihmë e kur pashë se prapë ata nuk më ndihmuan, atëherë thashë se do të bëj çdo gjë me kokën time. 
Prindërit e mi ishin kundër se duke parë që ishin në një qytet të vogël si Çorovoda, i vriste shumë ai opinioni, plus mendonin dhe për fatin e gocës së tyre. Mendonin se kjo po të ndahet do të ishte një plagë për jetën e saj. Dhe nuk donin që unë të arrija në ato ditë, dhe gjithmonë thonin, ja, kështu është çdo gjë edhe ne që jemi sot kemi duruar edhe ti do të durosh. Unë prapë i thoja, por ata nuk më kuptonin asnjëherë dhe vërtet më vjen çudi dhe do t'i thoja tani nëse më shohin, që si nuk më kuptuat një herë dhe jo më shumë. Megjithëse ata mund të jenë bërë pishman dhe më kërkojnë është tepër vonë për veprimin që bëra. Por ja që ndodhi. 

I dashuri
Me të dashurin që kam tani, mund të them njeriu i ëndrrave të mia, mund të them se i premtoj gjer në vdekje dhe se është i vetmi njeri që më ka kuptuar, më kupton dhe më respekton. Në radhë të parë e kam shok dhe pastaj ndjej për të. Jam e dashuruar. Kam vite që njihem ka qenë thjesht shoqëri. Nuk është se kur kam qenë e fejuar kam shkëmbyer ndonjë gjë tjetër, ashtu si mund të mendojnë të tjerët. Kjo nuk është e vërtetë. Thjesht për faktin që unë ndjeja dhe ai ndjente për mua, por nuk ia shprehnim njëri-tjetrit. Vetëm thjesht flisnim në telefon. Kohët e fundit filloja t'i tregoja dhe i shprehja hallet e mia që kishin filluar dhe ai më kuptonte shumë mirë. Dhe më thoshte të mos mërzitesha se çdo gjë do të rregullohej. Por prapë, pavarësisht më shumë unë kërkoja një mbështetje tek familja ime, unë doja që të ndahesha nga ajo që isha dhe të filloja jetën normale. Nuk mendova më gjatë dhe vendosa të ikja. I thashë atij, ai më tha më mirë bëji gjërat siç janë për të qenë të rregullta dhe unë këtu jam prapë. I thashë se nuk kam më kohë e para dhe e dyta kam shumë frikë. Unë në qoftë se i them ish të fejuarit tim në sy se dua të ndahem me ty e di shumë mirë se do më vrasi se ma ka thënë 100 herë. Ti mund të ndahesh nga unë, por para syve të mi me një njeri tjetër ti nuk del dot se unë të vras. Dhe kjo ishte një nga arsyet që unë nuk mund t'ia thoja drejtëpërdrejtë në sy. Bile atë ditë që kam bërë muhabet me të dashurin tim i kam thënë se sot do vij me ty. Vetëm dua të di për besimin që kam për ty, duhet të vazhdoj ta kem apo ta humbas. Po të pyes edhe një herë më tha mua. I thashë, unë jam e vendosur se çfarë do të bëj unë, është puna ime, por të paktën dua nga ty besimin. Dhe ai më thotë ka marrë fund ky muhabet. Ka qenë 31 maj kur kam ikur. U bënë gati 12-13 ditë. Nuk më kanë pëlqyer intepretimet në gazetë. Po e përsëris edhe një herë nuk më ka rrëmbyer njeri dhe jam mirë, kam ikur me dëshirën time dhe as nuk më ka kërcënuar njeri. Doja të jetoja jetën time. Kjo ishte zgjidhja ime.

Dua të them që familja ime më të cilën fola në telefon më thonë që rrugën e ke të hapur dhe mund të hysh së bashku me atë që ke, dua që të gjitha këto të harrohen, dhe të vazhdoj shkollën se jam në Fakultetin Ekonomik dhe dua të bëj jetën time, të dal si një njeri i thjeshtë. Sot për sot të paktën kërkoj që shoqëria ime të mos më shikojë me syrin tjetër. Kërkoj që të ndërpresin të gjitha hetimet dhe çfarë kanë bërë. Janë të kota dhe nuk kanë pse lodhen kot. Nga prindërit e mi kërkoj të mos torturojnë veten e tyre duke thënë jo kush na e mori vajzën, jo e kanë çuar në Itali apo Angli, siç thonë gazetat. Unë jam këtu në Tiranë. 

Frika
Më pengon vetëm fjala frikë nga shteti, ligji, shteti është shtet, ligjet janë ligje. Nuk është se kam shkelur ndonjë ligj në fund të fundit po respektoj ligjet e vetes time. Jam me atë që dua dhe dua të jem e lirë. Puna është d.m.th se dua t'i ndërpresin të gjitha. Ka nga ata që thonë se kjo flet kështu, pasi, është e kërcënuar. Jo nuk është e vërtetë, por frika që kam karshi drejtësisë mua më bën që të mos shkoj. Mesazhi që dua të them është ky. Në radhë të parë prindërve të mi, si mamit dhe babit, u kërkoj të falur për mënyrën që zgjodha, por duhet të më kuptojnë. Në qoftë se deri dje nuk më kuptuan të paktën më kuptuat tani. Jam unë që po flas. Jam vajza juaj. Dua t'ju them se bëni atë që ju kam them e unë do të jem përsëri pranë jush. Nuk kam për t'ju zhgënjyer më, por ja që jeta qenka shumë e vështirë sidomos kur loz me të. Gjithë shoqërisë sime dua t'u them që unë jam ajo që kam qenë dhe ju e dini shumë mirë që unë kur dua diçka e arrij pavarësisht se si qysh e tek. Mënyrat i gjej vetë. Dua t'i jepet fund gjithë kësaj, pasi unë jam femër dhe nuk dua që mbrapa meje të thonë, jo kjo vajzë është e rrëmbyer apo kushedi se çfarë. Dua që të më kuoptojnë dhe çdo vajzë në moshën time që ndesh vuajtje ne jetë apo ku di une më kupton shumë drejtë. Mamit e babit i them se nuk kanë përse të mërziten më dhe jam shumë mirë". 

(Marre nga TV Klan)

----------


## Brari

shekulli..

---------
Familjarët e tutorëve të arrestuar, kërcënojnë familjen e vajzës. Tërhiq denoncimin


Nëna e kërcënuar nga tutorët e vajzës,


55- vjeçarja e frikësuar pas arrestimit të 3 personave të denoncuar prej saj 

LUSHNJE - Një nënë nga Sulzotaj e Lushnjes që denoncoi tutorët e vajzës së saj, ndihet e kërcënuar. Shahe Shehu, nëna që denoncoi tre tutorët, tashmë të arrestuar, është paraqitur dje në drejtorinë e policisë së Fierit ku dhe ka paraqitur denoncimin. "Familjarët e Agron Lilës, (njëri prej tutorëve të arrestuar dhe bashkëfshatar me vajzën e trafikuar) po më kërcënojnë çdo natë", ka thënë 55- vjeçarja Shehu në policinë e Fierit. Sipas saj, familjarët e Lilës i kanë thënë që të tërheqë kallëzimin e bërë për trafikimin e vajzës se këtë të fundit do t'ia gjejnë ata. "Një gjë të tillë ma ka kërkuar edhe vajza përmes linjës telefonike", thotë nëna me lot në sy. 

Rrëfimi i nënës

Tre ditë më parë, forcat e policisë së Fierit arrestuan pas një aksioni blic drejtuar nga kolonel Asllan Dogjani, Dalip Kasmin, Agron Lilën, të dy nga Sulzotaj e Lushnjes, si dhe Arjan Dulin nga Shkodra. Të tre këta persona ishin denoncuar nga 55- vjeçarja Shehu si trafikante të vajzës së saj 20- vjeçare. Por tashmë nëna nuk jeton vetëm me ankthin për gjetjen e vajzës, por edhe me atë të kërcënimit me jetën për pjesëtarët e tjerë të familjes. E ndodhur në mjediset e policisë së Fierit ajo tregon për gazetën "Shekulli" historinë e Irenës, vajzës së saj që nuk di se ku e ka. "Në janar të këtij viti, Irena u martua me Selim Murrizin nga fshati Shënpremte (Lushnje). Ishte një dasmë e rregullt dhe për të hequr shpenzimet e ceremonisë shita dy dynym tokë, sepse jemi të varfër",- tregon 55- vjeçarja Shehu e cila bashkëshortin e saj, Rexhepin, prej vitesh e ka të paralizuar. Ajo vazhdon të tregojë se dy muaj pasi vajza u martua, është marrë forcërisht teksa ishte së bashku me bashkëshortin e saj në një lokal në Divjakë. "Në bazë të informacioneve që mora, bëra denoncimin e personave që sot janë arrestuar",- thotë nëna e dy vajzave. Nëna është e bindur se Irena ndodhet në Shqipëri, nisur edhe nga disa telefonata që vajza i ka bërë asaj. "Edhe sot më mori në telefon dhe më tha nënë unë tani nuk jam as për ju as për vete, hiqe denoncimin sepse nuk dihet se ç'ndodh", -citon 55- vjeçarja vajzën e saj. Madje vajza i ka thënë përmes linjës telefonike se ndodhet në një dhomë së bashku me 20 vajza të tjera. Nuk dihet ende se në ç'rrethana ka telefonuar Irena, nëna është e sigurt se ajo ndodhet në Vlorë ose në Shkodër. 
Vladimir Muçaj
-------------------------------

Ku  je  mo Mejdan   a te dhunofshin dhe ty maman!!
Zhaba e Ramiz Alise buzeqesh neper ekrane me kollare armani..

----------


## Brari

naten behen vampira.

KJ
--------
Grabitet nusja ne varr
Sokrat Ndrecka Lushnje - Vidhet varri i 17 vjecares nga Lushnja se vdekur dhjete dite me pare si pasoje e helmimit. Persona te paidentitfikuar kane hapur dhe me pas kane vjehdur ckane mundur nga varri i Leonora Cenit nga Cerma e Lushnjes e vdekur pak dite me pare. Ngjarja e pare tronditi pa mase te afermit e vajzes te cilet humben njeriun e tyre te shtrenjte. Ne shenje respekti, por edhe per faktin se vajza shume shpejt do te martohej, prinderit e futen ne varr te veshur me vello nuserie dhe me te gjithe pajen. Por, dhimbja e vdekjes eshte shtuar edhe me shume kur u mesua se persona te apidentifikuar kishin hapur pergjate nates varrin dhe kishin marre gjithcka. Kjo ka alarmuar te gjithe familjaret te cilet kane lajmeruar ne policise. Burime nga komisariati Lushnje bejne te ditur se kemi te bejme me nje vjedhje nga persona qe ende nuk jane identifikuar. 
----------------------------


C'behet keshtu..

Leonora e  shkrete  i dha fund jetes  me fotoksine para  ca ditesh..Si duket   nuk kish  degjuar ajo  Dritero Agollin i cili tha se prej Parajses socialiste duhej ngritur koka larte me krenari.. 
PS i  do  votat  mocaloreve  po se si  e kan  JETEN  ato lule  qe mbijne mes zhukave kush po can drrasa. Fotoksin sa  te duash ka ne dyqanet e  veprimtareve socialist.  Kujt i  merzitet jeta  mos ta  shqetsoje partin  larte. Leonora bukur asnji  nuk shqetsoi  por  nuk e lan rehat as  ne  varr. 
Jo  me kot PPSH  e  perdorte  Cermen  si  vend internimi per te "pa deshiruarit"  e  regjimit. 
Mocaloret  e  myzeqese  krijonin  nji  ambjent  shume  "mikprites"
per te  internuarit  nga  familjet fisnike  qe dergoheshin me dhune ne gjirin e mocaloreve.  Jo me kot  i  zgjodhi  PS  mocaloret  myzeqare si  nismetare te  Revolucionit  te   96-97-es.

E ta lumsha moj Parti  
rrac vampirsh  krijove ti.

----------


## Brari

Artikull  nga shekulli.
--------------
Rroftë dashuria! 
Nga Adrian Thano

"Studentja e rrëmbyer", "vajza e zhdukur nga Skrapari", "E fejuara e shefit të policisë". Janë fjali gazetash dhe togfjalësha kronikash televizive. Me gatishmërinë, sensibilitetin dhe padurimin e tyre karakteristik (më pak të qortueshëm e më shumë të nevojshëm), mediat i dhanë gjatë gjithë javës së kaluar hapësirë fotos dhe lajmeve mbi vajzën e bukur me emrin Jorida. Një 23-vjeçare e vendosur papritur në qendër të vëmendjes, për shkak të dyshimeve se ishte rrëmbyer. Një histori që na ceku jo vetëm veshët, por edhe zemrat, për shkak të përsëritjes e ripërsëritjes së këtyre dramave me vajza që zhduken pa nam e nishan dhe që jo rrallë kanë një fund tragjik
Por dje, më në fund, ankthi u zbraz. Me ç'u mor vesh, vajza u dorëzua në polici, deklaroi arsyet e largimit, konfirmoi vullnetin e saj në këtë arrati të shumëpërfolur dhe tërhoqi denoncimin. E rëndësishme është që ajo as nuk është rrëmbyer e as është trafikuar. Kemi të bëjmë pra me një "viktimë" të zakonshme e të pafajshme të dashurisë. Kaq! Fundi i historisë! "Bota" le të vazhdojë të zgjohet me oshëtimën e golave të Botërorit, ne gazetarët le të vazhdojmë të shtojmë a të përthajmë ethet e kandidatëve të panumërt për presidentin e ardhshëm.
Historisë së Joridës dhe e ish-të dashurit të saj, qoftë ky polic, gazetar, student, murator, ministër, ëngjëll a djall me brirë, këtu i vihet kapaku. Pas kësaj nuk ka as "burrë të poshtëruar" as "grua të përdalë". Ka vetëm dy të rinj dikur të dashuruar, por që tashmë do të vazhdojnë të jetojnë në qejfin e vet, e për hesap të vet. Nuk do të thotë gjë, edhe sikur të kenë qenë të fejuar. Edhe të martuar nuk paskëshin qenë Nuk ka nevojë të stisin as justifikime për t'i mbushur mendjen "botës" se disi e diqysh kanë qenë të ndarë që para "rrëmbimit" etj etj. 
Vijmë këtu në një diskutim jo aq të parëndësishëm, po të kemi parasysh kurrikulumin përditë në fryrje të krimit familjar e atij pasional. Cfarë janë Joridat ? Po Altinët ? Për ata që i kanë leshtë e gjatë e mendjen të shkurtër, ata janë njëra "nder-shkelës" dhe tjetri kandidat për "nder-në-vend-vënës". Këta janë ata që kanë lakra në vend të trurit dhe allci në vend të zemrës (I quajta leshgjatë, por ndonjëherë e kanë qimen e shkrutër apo kokën e bardhë dhe janë njësoj të sosur e të mbaruar); këta janë ata që përpiqen të mbajnë në këmbë atë mentalitet që vrau Erietën fatkeqe, apo dhjetëra gra të tjera "me dashnorë"; këta janë ata që vrasin për një puthje; këta janë ata që shëtisin fshatrave krevatë bashkëshortorë "të përdhosur"; kjo mënyrë të menduari është shkaku i tragjedive tona të shtuara familjare.
Është e domosdoshme të heqim dorë nga një kulturë mendimi që ngjit etiketa të tilla në kavanozët e thyer të një pseudomorali vrasës. Duhet të shpëtojmë një orë e më parë nga ngërçi i këtij gjykimi mesjetar. Ku ka dashuri, nuk ka as gra "bishtpërdredhura" as burra me namuz të humbur. Ka thjesht njerëz që duhen, urrehen, gabojnë, falin. Cilado vajzë shqiptare mund të jetë një ditë një Joridë, cilido djalë, përfshirë autorin e këtyre radhëve mund të jetë dikur, një Altin. Mos do të thotë kjo që të "pijmë kupën e helmit për inat të botës", apo të rrëmbejmë pisqollat për të mbrojtur "burrërinë e nëpërkëmbur"? 
Ata që mendojnë kështu të bëhen gati për "qametin". Se Jorida dhe Altinë do të ketë përditë e më shumë, derisa të na mbushet rradakja se femrat nuk janë skllave dhe se meshkujt nuk janë pronarë. Rroftë dashuria!

----------


## Brari

nga REPORTAZH.
--------------------------
Babë e bir: Ne, varrëmihësit e 
banorëve të kryeqytetit

Kadri e Bujar Muça tregojnë të fshehtat e nëntokës dhe profesinin e varrëmihësit. Si tretet trupi i njeriut dhe si kanë zhvarrosur kufomat e diktaturës në 60 vjet punë



Bujar Muça, varrmihës në varrezat e Sharrës, Tiranë  


30 mijë varre të hapura, 13 mijë rrivarrime dhe qindra tonelata kub dhe të hequra nga zhvarrimi i atyre që diktatura i ka pushkatuar duke i mohuar edhe detyrimin më elementar ndaj të vdekurit: arkivolin. Ky është bilanci 60 vjeçar i punës së dy varrëmihësve, Kadri e Bujar Muça, të cilët gjatë deshifrimit të nëntokës takohen çdo ditë me vdekjen, duke zbuluar gjithashtu një pjesë të vlerave, por edhe antivlerave që ka reflektuar shoqëria shqiptare gjatë shekullit të kaluar. "Bashkë me babanë kemi gërmuar për zhvarrosjen e dëshmorëve në skaje të ndryshme të vendit, për t'i sistemuar në Varrezat e Dëshmorëve, gjithashtu kemi zbuluar eshtrat e viktimave të pafajshme të diktaturës, si edhe kufoma të ndryshme që fati i ka shpërndarë andej këtej, nëpër Shqipëri", thotë Bujari. Ai tregon gjithashtu se pas viteve 90, ka zhvarrosur edhe 12 trupat nga Varrezat e Dëshmorëve, midis të cilëve, Enver Hoxhën, Hysni Kapon, Myslim Pezën, etj. 
Përse keni zgjedhur profesionin e varrëmihësit?
"Shtëpia jonë është ngjitur me varrëzat e Sharrës në Tiranë dhe babai im, Kadri Muça ka punuar si varrëmihës qysh në fillim. Ky profesion më pëlqente dhe e kam filluar në moshën 13 vjeç e gjysëm. Atëherë kam nisur punë pa pasur të drejtë të hapja librezë pune, sepse nuk kisha mbushur moshën. Sektori kishte nevojë dhe unë punova me tim-atë. Në fillim profesioni dukej i lehtë, por sa më shumë që punoja e shihja që kishte plot gjëra për të mësuar. 
Çfarë gjërash kishte për të mësuar në profesionin tuaj? 
"Puna e varrëmihësit është sa e lehtë aq edhe e komplikuar, sepse detyra nuk mbaron thjesht me hapjen e një grope. Këtu përfshihen, rrivarrimet, zhvarosjet e trupave nëpër vende të ndryshme, kujdesi që duhet treguar ndaj rrezikut të infeksioneve, cilësia e punës etj".
Si fillon puna juaj për hapjen e një varri?
"Pas caktimit të vendit marrim porosinë e gjatësisë së trupit të të vdekurit. Më parë kjo ishte e rëndësishme, por tani varret i bëjmë standarte. Gjatësia është 2,5 metra, ndërsa gjerësia 90 centimetra. Kurse thellësia e çdo varri është 1 metër. Përmasat ndryshohen vetëm në raste kur vijnë arkivole që quhen jashtë standarteve. Kështu quhen ato arkivole që kushtojnë mbi 500 mijë lekë të vjetra. Ndërsa të tjerat janë brenda kuotave të mësipërme". 
Thuhet se gratë dikur varroseshin më thellë se burrat?
"Ne, në varrezat e Sharrës kemi pasur gjithmonë thellësi standarte si për burrat ashtu edhe për gratë. Por kjo është aplikuar kryesisht në fshatra, për arsye të ndryshme fetare". 



Në foto: Bujari me babain e tij Kadri Muça

Varrëmihësit punojnë me normë apo me bazë?
"Ne punojmë me normë. Norma ditore është që secili varrëmihës të hapë një gropë, me përmasat e mësipërme. Aktualisht për këtë gjë pagesa është 8 mijë lekë të vjetra në ditë. Por ne qëllon që hapim edhe dy ose më shumë gropa. Faktikisht, brigada jonë duhet të ketë çdo ditë dhjetë gropa rezervë. Por dua të sqaroj këtu një gjë, sepse pagesa nuk është sa gropa hap, por sa varrime bën. Sepse ne kemi edhe gropa rezervë. Këto gropa i hapim për çdo rat emergjence. Bëjmë rreth 160-200 varrime në muaj. Sepse kanë ndodhur ndonjëherë aksidente dhe ne na është dashur të hapim varre gjatë gjithë natës. Kështu në '89 mbaj mend kur u rrëzua një autobus në Llogara dhe më pas u rrëzuan dy helikopterë. Ne punuam gjatë gjithë natës për të hapur 13-14 varre. Atëherë ishim vetëm dy ose tre varrëmihës, por patëm edhe përforcime si brigadë, për të realizuar detyrën. Kjo gjë ka ndodhur edhe herë tjetër, kur erdhën trupat e disa qytetarëve dhe personaliteteve që u aksidentuan me avion, në vitin 63. Këtu ishte edhe trupi i motrës së Ramiz Alisë dhe poetit Drago Siliqi. Një gjë e tillë ndodhi edhe rreth vitit 80 për viktimat e shkollës së Bashkuar të cilët i zuri orteku i dëborës ". 
Ju thatë se paguheni në bazë të varrimeve. Pra, ju gëzoheni apo hidhëroheni kur shihni ndonjë funeral drejt varrezave?
"Për ne çdo funeral është dhimbje njerëzore, por edhe pjesë e rrogës. Në kuptimin e parë them se na rritet paga për çdo varrim. Psh, kur bëjmë tre varrime presim të katërtin sepse çdo profesion matet me realizimin ose tejkalimin e planit. Në fund të fundit dikush duhet ta bëjë këtë punë dhe natyra vepron në sajë të ligjeve të jetës dhe vdekjes. Sigurisht në bazë të moshës dhe rradhës. Të gjithë do vdesim një ditë dhe nuk ka shumë rëndësi mënyra se si vdesim, por ka rëndësi mënyra se si jetojmë. Ne duhet t'ua bëjmë të bukur jetën njerëzve në mënyrë që vdekja të jetë e qetë dhe sa më e largët. Por vjen një ditë dhe ajo ndodh. Puna është se në Shqipëri njerëzit janë të varfër dhe disa nuk kanë as para për zhpenzimet e arkivolit apo varrimit. Eshtë turp të themi se ka familje që marin para borxh për t'u blerë prindërve apo gjyshërve një kostum për vdekjen. Por ky është një realitet dhe mirëqenia e njerëzve duhet të rritet nëpërmjet plitikave ekonomike. Mënyra se si vdes një njeri është pjesë dhe vazhdim i mënyrës se si rron ai".
Ju keni punuar shpesh herë bashkë me babanë. Çfarë keni mësuar prej tij? 
"Prej tij kam mësuar të respektoj në maksimum njerëzit. Me babanë kam punuar qysh i vogël. Mbaj mend se kemi zhvarosur në gjithë vendin trupa e dëshmorëve të Pezës që kishin rënë, deri në Malësinë e Madhe, në Veri apo në Jug, të cilët më pas i kemi varrosur në varrezat e dëshmorëve të Pezës". 
Si ishin trupat e tyre kur i nxorët?
"Mishi i njeriut tretet brenda 3-5 vjetësh, ndërsa eshtrat mbeten të patretura 50-60 vjet. Brenda këtij harku kohor kufoma identifikohet lehtë në bazë të të dhënave. Kështu pas luftës kish kaluar një kohë e gjatë dhe trupat e tyre ishin tretur normalisht. Ndërsa eshtrat i mblodhëm nëpër qese ose thasë plasmasi dhe varrosëm atje ku ishte destinacioni i tyre. Por me babanë kam punuar edhe te Vari i Bamit apo në Shish-Tufinë. Më pas kemi kërkuar së bashku nëpër vende të ndryshme eshtrat e të pushkatuarve nga diktatura, ose të atyre që kanë vdekur nëpër burgje". 

Ne kemi gërmuar për eshtrat e Mehmet Shehut, Fiqëret Shehut, Llambi Peçinit, Llambi Ziçishtit etj. Për ne procedura është e zakonshme por në raste të ndryshme, ndryshon edhe 
gjendja emocionale 

Çfarë kujtoni nga këto gërmime? 
"Ne kemi gërmuar për eshtrat e Mehmet Shehut, Fiqëret Shehut, Llambi Peçinit, Llambi Ziçishtit, etj. Për ne propcedura është e zakonshme por në raste të ndryshme, ndryshon edhe gjendja emocionale. Të pushkatuarit e diktaturës, janë varrosur pa kujdes nëpër hone ose rrëpira, por trupat e tyre, toka i ruan njëlloj si të gjithë kufomat e tjera, kudo. Kështu ka ndodhur edhe gjatë zhvarimit të 5 Deliallisëve të Shijakut, të cilët ishin pushkatuar nga diktatura". 
Po nëpër burgje...?
"Unë kam zhvarrosur trupa që nga burgu i Qafës së Barit, në Lezhë, në Ballsh, Sarandë dhe në gjithë Shqipërinë. Por ata që janë varrosur nëpër burgje ndryshojnë prej të pushkatuarve sepse kanë secili arkivolin e vet. Ndërsa pushkatimet janë bërë pa arkivol. Por tretja dhe punët e tjera kanë qenë të njëjta sepse toka vepron njëlloj. Vetëm se në ato toka ku ka lagështirë, mishi tretet më me vonesë. Por në tokat me lagështirë ndodh një fenomen sepse pas 10-15 vjetësh toka fillon t'i tresë bashkë me eshtrat". 
Ju keni bërë zhvarime gjatë 90-ës edhe në Varrezat e Dëshmorëve. Çfarë keni konstatuar?
"Kemi bërë afro 12 zhvarrime. Mbaj mend se përveç Enver Hoxhës, Hysni Kapos, e ndonjë tjetri, të cilët ishin balsamosur, edhe trupi i Myslim Pezës ishte gjithashtu i patretur. Ndërsa, trupat e Kahreman Yllit, Josif Pashkos, Omer Nishanit, Medar Shtyllës, Alqi Kondit etj, ishin krejtësisht të tretur sipas ligjeve të natyrës. Por disa prej trupave të tyre ishin sjellë para shumë vitesh nga varrezat e tjera". 
Si veproni kur do të varrosni dy vetë në një varr, pra kur fusni edhe gruan apo burrin pranë njëri tjetrit? 
"Në radhë të parë duhet të kenë kaluar pesë vjet, që kufoma e parë të jetë tretur. Dikur kishte raste që i hapnim edhe në krye të tre vjetëve, por disa dolën të patretur". 
Çfarë bëni kur trupat dalin të patretur?
"Zakonisht i mbyllim përsëri sepse trupi është mirë të tretet, para se futet një i dytë, por edhe për efekt vendi. Pra pas pesë vjetësh, varri mund të hapet dhe eshtrat e kufomës futen në një qese apo thes dhe vihen tek këmbët e arkivolit (këtu është më i ngushtë) që hyn atë ditë në varr. Ortodoksët kanë zakon që eshtrat e mëparshme t'i lajnë me verë ose vaj. Pastaj procedura është e thjeshtë si në të gjitha varrimet e tjera. Rrobat ose këpucët e viktimës së parë i mbledhim dhe i djegim. Dikur kishim një gropë që e përdornim për këtë gjë. Por ka edhe raste kur më parë robat i fusnim në varrin që e thellonim pak më shumë. Ka raste kur në një varr futen 7 vetë, me diferencat kohore të domosdoshme". 
Po kur ka elemente floriri, si unazë, varse, dhëmbë floriri etj?
"Këto i merr një pjesëtar i familjes që zakonisht është prezent kur hapim varrin. Por edhe sikur të mos jetë ne ia dorëzojmë familjes. Ata i fusin prapë aty, ose i marrin me vete. Mbaj mend një rast kur një djalë do të varoste nënën, bashkë në varrin e të jatit i cili kishte vdekur 10 vjet më parë. Ai tha se babai ish varrour më një orë dore me kapak floriri. Bile tha se kur kish varosur të jatin, ora kish qenë 14.00. Sipas tij kurdisja mbante 24 orë. Kur hapëm varrin, pamë orën e kufomës dhe ajo ishte tamam 13.40 minuta. Pra ora kish punuar për gati 24 orë nën tokë". 



Në varrezat e Sharrës ka edhe shumë varre fëmijësh të vegjël pa emër?
"Po kjo është e dhimbshme sepse i përkasin fëmijëve që kanë vdekur disa ditë pas lindjes. Mbi varrin e tyre shkruhet "Bebe ...", duke shtuar pas mbiemrin përkatës. Por ka qysh në 1991 që kjo kategori moshe varroset në Shish-Tufinë". 
Në Sharrë ka edhe shumë të huaj...? 
"Po. Disa prej tyre janë varre të mbartura qysh nga transportimi i varrezave të Varrit të Bamit. Janë shumë familje italianësh, 3 kinezë, midis të cilëve Çan Pao Y, (inxhinieri i antenës së Dajtit), jugosllavë etj". 
A ka njerëz që përgatisin varrin e tyre që kur janë gjallë?
"Ndonjëherë ruhet apo blihet vendi, por raste kur njerëzit bëjnë varrin e tyre vetë, në Sharë nuk ka. Mbaj mend para shumë kohësh se në një qytet pashë një rast të tillë. Ishte një plak që kish bërë një varr me kapak dhe bile pasdite vinte shpesh, hapte kapakun dhe lexonte ndonjë libër i futur brenda. Bile kur po gërmoja pa e ditur, pranë këtij varri, (për një zhvarrim), ai dëgjoi zhurmë dhe ngriti kokën duke thënë i pakënaqur: "Mjaft se na shqetësuat, mirë në biblotekë që nuk na lini të lexojmë, por as në varr nuk na lini rehat". 
Thuhet se nëpër varreza qarkullojnë hije apo fantazma. A keni parë ndonjë të tillë?
"Unë kam kaluar dhe punuar tërë jetën nëpër varreza, sepe shtëpinë e kam ngjitur dhe toka në sipërfaqen rreth 90 përqind është prona jonë që nuk na është dëmshpërblyer akoma. Por raste hijesh apo fantazmash nuk kam konstatuar. Shumë herë kam hapur varre edhe natën, por nuk më ka dalë ndonjë fantazëm". 
Thuhet se dikur dilte një vajzë e bukur me flokë të gjatë që qeshte...? 
"Ndofta mund të ketë qenë ndonjë çift. Vajza ka qeshur ndërsa djali mund ta ketë pickuar nga prapa duke qenë i fshehur. Këtë po e them me shaka. Por njihen edhe rate haluçinacionesh të njerëzve. Pastaj shumë vetëve u pëlqen që të bëjnë shpjegime misterioze. Ndërsa e vërteta është më e thjeshtë". 
Si e mendoni të ardhmen e punës suaj? 
"Kam disa ankesa për drejtuesit e sotëm të varrezave, sepse dua që të ndalet korrupsioni dhe përfitimi ndaj të vdekurve. Për këtë kam pasur edhe debate të drejtpërdrejta me drejtuesit. Bile i kam bërë edhe një letër kryetarit të Bashkisë zotit Edi Rama, të cilën nuk e di nëse e ka marë në dorë apo jo. Në këtë letër shkruaj se janë bërë abuzime të shumta në lidhje me shitjen e vendeve duke i marrë qytetarëve për çdo rast nga 300 mijë lekë të vjetra. Po kështu bëhen matrapazllëqe me heqjen e kufomave etj. Nga ana tjetër varezat kanë nevojë për sistemimin e drenazhimeve sepse 70 përqind e varreve janë të mbytura me ujë. Për problemet që kam ngritur, drejtori ka kërkuar largimin tim, prandaj unë kërkoj ndërhyrjen e kryetarit të Bashkisë për ta sqaruar me detaje të hollësishme këtë problem". 



Si u plaçkitën varrezat në vitin 91 

Pas ndërrimit të sistemit, ashtu si të gjitha sektorët e tjerë edhe varrezat u prekën nga plaçkitja. Kështu tregon Bujari, i cili megjithatë shton se gjithçka është evidentuar vetëm në sipërfaqen e varrezave, por jo brenda arkivolëve. Janë vjedhur kapakë varresh, syprina, pjesë mermeri, lule, si edhe një pjesë e murit të varrezave, rrëfen Bujari. Sipas tij, kjo lidhet me grykësinë e disa njerëzve që donin të përfitonin edhe nga elementet më të shenjta që ruan ndërgjegja njerëzore. Kjo grabitje ishte e pafalshme si në aspektin ligjor, fetar dhe human, vazhdon ai. Por sipas rrëfimeve të varrëmihësit 39 vjeçar, asnjë varr nuk është grabitur nga brenda dhe anjë kufomë nuk është zbuluar apo prekur. Arsyet e kësaj grabitjeje të sipërfaqes, Bujari i lidh me formimin e ulët të disa njerëzve që treguan kulturë zero në momentet e tranzicionit. Kjo lidhet edhe me dobësimin e shtetit, varfërinë dhe grykësinë. Megjithatë, sipas tij, ky fenomen tanimë, është kapërcyer. Sot nuk preket asgjë, as lulet e buqetat që dikur vidheshin, për tju shitur përsëri qytetarëve, përfundon ai. 


Historia e familjes me dy varrmihës

Që të takosh një varrmihës është tepër e vështirë sepse ata numërohëen me gishtat e dorës në të gjithë Shqipërinë. Por nëse në mjedise të tjera nuk takon dot asnjë varrmihës, përkundrazi në shtëpinë mikpritëse të Muçëve mund të takosh dy të tillë. Ata janë babë e bir, Kadri Muça dhe Bujar Muça. Shtëpia e Muçëve është pak metra larg murit rrethues të varrezave të Sharrës dhe thuajse gjithë familja e tyre ka qenë e punësuar në këtë sektor. I pari që ka filluar punë në varrezat e Sharrës nga familja e Muçajve është Kadriu, i cili e ka nisur profesionin e varrëmihësit qysh në vitin 1972. Ai tregon se në fillim popullsia e Kombinatit ka qenë e vogël dhe varrimet më të pakta, por aty përfshiheshin edhe rajone të ndryshme të kryeqytetit. Në Kombinat, por edhe në zona të ndryshme të kryeqytetit, Kadriu njihet si një njeri shembullor dhe si një profesionist në punën e tij. Ai është kudo i mirëpritur dhe shumë intelektualë ngrihen në këmbë kur prezantohen me të. Sepse profesioni i varrëmihësit është tepër i rrallë. Nëse politikanë dhe ministra ka me mijra, varrëmihës mund të ketë vetëm 30 në të gjithë vendin. Ai ka lindur në vitin 1933 dhe aktualisht është 69 vjeç. Pas tij, në varrezat e Sharrës ka nisur të punojë edhe nëna e Bujarit, por gratë kryesisht janë marrë me mirëmbajtjen e varrezave. Nga ana e tij, Bujari ka nisur të punojë si varrëmihës qysh në vitin 1976, kur ishte afro 13 vjeç. Ai ka lindur më 1963, ndërsa më pas në varreza ka punuar edhe vëllai i Bujarit, si edhe bashkëshortja e tij. Sipas, Kadriut, nga familja e tij janë 6 vetë që kanë punuar gjithë jetën e tyre për mbarëvajtjen e punëve në varreza. Qysh nga viti 90, Kadriu ka dalë në pension por ai vazhdon të interesohet për punët dhe hallet që mund të lindin në këtë sektor.

----------


## Brari

GAZ.SHQIPTARE.
--------------------------

BERAT/ I moshuari 73-vjeçar vdiq në burgun e Kosovës 

Familja refuzon trupin e pedofilit edhe pas vdekjes 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ha.ta

BERAT

Familja nuk pranon në shtëpi plakun pedofil edhe pas vdekjes. Eshtë fjala për Shyqyri Xhelon, 73 vjeç, lindur e banues në fshatin Banaj të Beratit. Sipas burimeve të policisë ai ka vdekur të premten në mbrëmje në Spitalin e burgut të Tiranës, por nuk dihet ende se me çfarë diagnoze. 

Sipas të njëjtave burime, autoritetet e Spitalit të burgut të Tiranës, kanë njoftuar që të shtunën familjarët e të moshuarit në fshat, që të shkonin në Tiranë për të tërhequr kufomën e tij. Por askush nuk i është përgjigjur këtij njoftimi. 
Të dielën në mesditë një makinë funerali e Tiranës, ka dërguar pranë familjes arkivolin e shoqëruar nga një polic. Ata kanë insistuar për 4 orë rresht që familjarët, djali me të shoqen dhe bashkëshortja e plakut të kryenin varrimin e tij në varrezat e fshatit. Por asnjëri prej tyre nuk ka pranuar, dhe nuk kanë hezituar në asnjë moment. 
Madje e shoqja e Shyqyriut mësohet të ketë thënë: "Për mua ai ka vdekur dhe është varrosur njëherë kur u fut në burg. Dërgojeni ku të doni sepse ai nuk është më i yni. Na ka bërë me turp në të gjithë fshatin". Xhelo, është arrestuar në mesin e vitit të kaluar nën akuzën "kryerje marrëdhëniesh seksuale me të mitur brenda gjakut". 
Ai u denoncua nga gruaja dhe djali i vet, pasi e kapën në flagrancë, ndërsa po tentonte të krynte marrëdhënie me mbesën 5 vjeçe, vajzën e djalit. Pasi kanë parë skenën e tmerrshme e shoqja dhe i biri e kanë rrahur, e kanë lidhur këmbë e duar me tel dhe e kanë tredhur. 
Familjarët e kanë mbajtur ashtu pa ngrënë e pa pirë të kyçur në një qilar që ai të vdiste atje. Por lajmi u përhap nga fqinjët e tyre, të cilët njoftuan policinë. Ditën e katërt të izolimit policia e dërgoi në spital në gjendje shumë të rëndë dhe e arrestoi. Vetëm 2 muaj pas arrestimit 73-vjeçari u dënua nga gjykata me 4 vjet heqje lirie. 
Ai u largua nga birucat e Beratit për në burgun e Kosovës, por as atje nuk arriti ta mbarojë dënimin, pasi vdiq për arsye që ende nuk dihen.

---------------------------------------

----------

